# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > TRAINING/DIET/CYCLE ACCOUNTABILITY LOGS >  My grow season log - first bulk in years

## Livinlean

So I thought it would be a good idea to log my "grow season" as this will be my first real bulk since my teens (now 28). I stayed away from bulks because of the extra added fat/water which conflicted with my view of an ideal physique. After doing the Olympia amateur and realizing that even the top Men's physique guys have size on me let alone the classic physique guys (where I want to be long term), I decided its time to grow and see what my body can do. 

I typically walk around at 205-210, I was able to hit my PR in fasted body weight of 227.8lb on Dec 5th which is 10lbs heavier than I have ever been. The day after, I ended up injuring my neck/trap which meant I could not lift as heavy. I thought this would be a good time to drop down my calories and let my body rest a bit (I still ate 5200 cals during this period) and dropped down to 221lbs this Thursday. 

I added insulin back in to the mix and although I was 221 on Thursday, I am 224.6 this morning (Saturday) and within reach of being at my heaviest weight once again. 

Current cycle: 
800mg test 
600mg NPP 
15mg MK677 (pre bed) 
Humalog 5iu taken 5 times a day. (pre & post as well as 3 largest meals). 
Lantus 25iu upon wakening 

I plan to run this cycle for another 2-3 weeks at which point I will switch the NPP for tren and try to maintain 225-230 but get leaner at that weight. 

But before we get ahead of ourselves, I still have 2-3 weeks to pack on some more size and push the scale as much as possible.

----------


## Livinlean

My current diet is 5500 cals.

Proteins: 1/2 lb beef, 1lb chicken, 6 eggs, 3 scoops protein. 
Carbs: white rice mainly, pasta, cream of rice, honey, oats (only half cup because of digestion issues), 3-4 bananas, fruit juices

Those are my "clean eats". I also add in cereal to the mix to help me hit 5500 cals. 

I don't really care to monitor my macros, instead I mainly pay attention to my protein and total cals. I adjust carbs and fats based on digestion. For anyone wondering my macros however, they are currently: 640 carbs, 185 fat, 340 protein.

----------


## Livinlean

Typically I find it pretty easy to hit my 5500 calorie diet. I was eating 6500-7k when I was trying to hit my PR in weight so now 5500 seems like a breeze and considering I am only 3lbs away and can still add more calories to the mix when I stall, I think I'm in a pretty good spot. 

Heres a layout of my split: 
Monday	Chest + Hams 
Tuesday	Back + abs 
Wednesday	OFF
Thursday	Legs
Friday	Back + Chest 
Saturday	Delts + Arms
Sunday OFF

So yesterday was chest and lats. I was able to hit 2 PRs. 315 on incline BB for 3 reps (I rarely do this exercise) followed by 140s on flat DB for 8 reps. 

Thru this "grow season" I plan to keep the progressive overload going as long as my body can withstand the beating. The 315 yesterday felt a bit sketchy and I tweaked my shoulder while re-racking the weight. Nothing too major however it does hurt to do the motion of a lateral raise or shoulder press so today I won't be hitting delts but just going at arms instead.

----------


## Livinlean

I tried my best to lay out the foundation here but if I forgot anything, please feel free to ask. 

The main purpose of this is to keep myself accountable. I will be posting my AM weight on workout days followed by whether I hit my meals or not and if I was able to hit a PR on any lifts. I'm not necessarily doing 1 rep maxes however sometimes I will if I feel like it will benefit me. Normal rep range for my "heavy" set will be somewhere between 3-8 reps.

----------


## Livinlean

The shirtless pics are during prep when I was 190-195 or so. The side tricep shot is just after the shows sitting at about 210 or so. 

The goal is to dwarf myself in these pictures the next time I step on stage.

----------


## GearHeaded

great log . will be following along

----------


## Charlie67

Me too.

----------


## charger69

Damn man, your built like a brick shithouse!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Livinlean

AM weigh in: 226.6lbs. Up 2lbs since yesterdays weigh in but yesterday I had my cheat meal (steak, lobster and potato bathed in butter) and today is a rest day so tomorrows weigh in should be a bit less.

I've been wanting to attempt a 405 close grip bench but my shoulder is worse than I expected from the previous days lift. Took it pretty easy on arm day and was not able to do any overhead movements. The worst part is trying to sleep on it. 

Monday is chest day and I don't think theres any chance my shoulder will be 100% but hopefully its good enough for pressing movements, at the very least some machines.

----------


## Livinlean

> Damn man, your built like a brick shithouse!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks charger. Still got a ways to go from my ideal physique. Feedback from my pro qualifiers this year was to improve my chest and lats for men's physique and for classic it was the same plus better separation in my hamstrings. I firmly believe that you should never let judges dictate your physique (I'd rather stop competing than look like something I don't want to) but they're asking for a better X frame essentially and how can anyone argue against that.

----------


## charger69

> Thanks charger. Still got a ways to go from my ideal physique. Feedback from my pro qualifiers this year was to improve my chest and lats for men's physique and for classic it was the same plus better separation in my hamstrings. I firmly believe that you should never let judges dictate your physique (I'd rather stop competing than look like something I don't want to) but they're asking for a better X frame essentially and how can anyone argue against that.


I will never reach my ideal physique because as I get better, I want to look better. Always raising the bar 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Livinlean

AM weigh in: 225.6. As expected I'm down weight due to the rest day but only a pound which is less than usual. 

Although theres definitely something wrong with my shoulder, it seems to be healing fast. Im unable to get my right arm into the starting position of a shoulder press or come to complete flexion on a lateral raise but virtually every movement other than that is fine. 

I stuck to machines today for my heavy lifts. Hit hammer strength flat bench 6 plates a side for 7 reps which is a PR, previously had done 5 plates for 8 so quite a big jump. Hopefully I'm 100% for next weeks chest workout so I can post my full routine.

Todays chest workout went something like this:
Hammer strength flat bench: 4p x 12 (warm up), 5p x 11, 6p x 7. 
Pec dec: 4 sets of moderate weight. Didn't pay attention to weights here but instead held the contracted pose for 1-2 seconds to engage my inner chest
Flat BB press: 225x17, 275x9 (idea here was to go light, I didn't think I'd get more than 12 with 225). 
Smith machine Incline: 2-3 plates for 4 sets. Focused less on weights and more on squeezing different areas of my upper chest.

----------


## charger69

> AM weigh in: 225.6. As expected I'm down weight due to the rest day but only a pound which is less than usual. 
> 
> Although theres definitely something wrong with my shoulder, it seems to be healing fast. Im unable to get my right arm into the starting position of a shoulder press or come to complete flexion on a lateral raise but virtually every movement other than that is fine. 
> 
> I stuck to machines today for my heavy lifts. Hit hammer strength flat bench 6 plates a side for 7 reps which is a PR, previously had done 5 plates for 8 so quite a big jump. Hopefully I'm 100% for next weeks chest workout so I can post my full routine.
> 
> Todays chest workout went something like this:
> Hammer strength flat bench: 4p x 12 (warm up), 5p x 11, 6p x 7. 
> Pec dec: 4 sets of moderate weight. Didn't pay attention to weights here but instead held the contracted pose for 1-2 seconds to engage my inner chest
> ...


This is so weird. Yesterday we weighed just about the same.... within tenths of a pound, yesterday I did a modified chest and very similar to you.
Where are you ? I just need to make sure our paths dont cross on stage- youd make minced meat of me. LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Livinlean

> This is so weird. Yesterday we weighed just about the same.... within tenths of a pound, yesterday I did a modified chest and very similar to you.
> Where are you ? I just need to make sure our paths don’t cross on stage- you’d make minced meat of me. LOL
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha that is pretty weird. You're a BBer, no? I'm a top level men's physique and mid level classic physique competitor. Unless I add like 20 lbs, I doubt we'll face off on stage. I also tend to look a lot better standing alone because of my muscle bellies being round but I do lack mass... for now anyways. 

I'm from Vancouver, Canada.

----------


## charger69

> Haha that is pretty weird. You're a BBer, no? I'm a top level men's physique and mid level classic physique competitor. Unless I add like 20 lbs, I doubt we'll face off on stage. I also tend to look a lot better standing alone because of my muscle bellies being round but I do lack mass... for now anyways. 
> 
> I'm from Vancouver, Canada.


My lucky day. LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Livinlean

AM weigh in: 226.6lbs 

Back day today. I've been staying away from deadlifts for quite some time since I wanted to avoid building muscle in my mid section. At a waist of 28.25" on stage I think I can sacrifice a bit for some added muscle. My PR's aren't anything crazy, I did 495 for a single about 8 years ago. My most recent PR would be 405x4 reps two years ago. So I added deadlifts a couple weeks ago, first workout I hit 275x8, last week I hit 365x3. I came into this week thinking 405 for a triple but I got it off very easily so next was 465 and I was able to hit that for 2. Thats a new PR but I don't plan to stop here. 

Todays workout: 
Pull ups 3 x 12 
Deadlifts 405x3, 465x2 PR 
Standing iso row machine 6plates per side for 2 sets of 10 
Underhand lat pull downs 3 sets of 6-10 
DB pull overs 75x10 95x8 
DB upright rows 2 sets of 6-10 
Machine shrugs 2 sets of 15

----------


## Livinlean

Forgot to post yesterday. 

Am weigh in: 227.4lbs

Typically I take Wednesdays off but I was feeling pretty good and with Christmas around the corner, I will likely have an extra day off somewhere next week anyways. Decided to hit legs but stayed away from free squats because of heavy deads the day before. Started off with hack squats for my compound and my workout went something like this:
Leg ext 3 x 15 (warm up, about 4-5 reps in the tank) 
Leg curl 3 x 15 (warm up, about 4-5 reps in the tank) 
Hack squat 4 x 8. Worked up to 5 plates a side for 5 reps.
Vertical leg press 4 x 12 
Sissy squats 3 x 20 
Donkey calf raises 3 x 20 

My rep ranges are all approximates. I aim for that number but sometimes I may go heavier like I did on hacks and fall under the range and other times I go above the range but as long as intensity is there, I don't sweat it. 

So lately I've had people comment saying I look leaner. For the past week or so I've been hearing this and been itching to increase my calories but for some reason held off. With under 2 weeks to go until the new year, I think it would be cool to get as heavy as possible here. I upped my calories on my diet to 6800 with a macro split 900 carb, 200 fat and 390 protein and was able to hit everything except 1 shake so I came 580 calories short of the 6800 mark. I think I should hit that 6800 number today and I intend on staying at this caloric intake as long as possible. Whether that be a couple days, till the new year or till the end of this NPP run, only time will tell.

----------


## charger69

> Forgot to post yesterday. 
> 
> Am weigh in: 227.4lbs
> 
> Typically I take Wednesdays off but I was feeling pretty good and with Christmas around the corner, I will likely have an extra day off somewhere next week anyways. Decided to hit legs but stayed away from free squats because of heavy deads the day before. Started off with hack squats for my compound and my workout went something like this:
> Leg ext 3 x 15 (warm up, about 4-5 reps in the tank) 
> Leg curl 3 x 15 (warm up, about 4-5 reps in the tank) 
> Hack squat 4 x 8. Worked up to 5 plates a side for 5 reps.
> Vertical leg press 4 x 12 
> ...


Damn man, you are so similar to me its scary.... except you are much larger. I beat you by a pound. LOL. 
The Workout is very similar also. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Livinlean

> Damn man, you are so similar to me it’s scary.... except you are much larger. I beat you by a pound. LOL. 
> The Workout is very similar also. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



It's funny that you think that because I feel like you've got more mass than me. How tall are you?

----------


## Livinlean

AM weigh in: 228.2lbs. 

Weight it progressing nicely. I hit all my meals today and the 6800 calorie diet seems manageable at least for now.

Todays workout was chest and back but because of my minor shoulder injury I didn't push any PRs on chest.
Flat BB 275 x 11, 315 x 9 
DB flyes - started this but my shoulder didn't feel right 
Incline DB -Again, shoulder didn't feel right
Cable cross overs - 3 x 12-15 , 4th set AMRAP 
Followed by a bunch of different back machines specifically targeting lats for various rep schemes. All machines to help isolate my lats. I have a dedicated back day for the compound movements. 

I was looking over my logs and since last Thursday i've gained a pound a day (221 then and 228.2 now) and am still just as lean in terms of how many abs and obliques I can see. Im surprised I haven't put on more fat than I have and if I can keep this pace going up until at least Christmas, that would be awesome.

----------


## charger69

> It's funny that you think that because I feel like you've got more mass than me. How tall are you?


6- 230.3




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Charlie67

> 6800 calorie diet .


Damn dude.... That's a boat load of calories and you look great! Good work!

I might have missed it, but how much cardio are you doing?

----------


## kelkel

Look great LivinLean! Great log. I'll only add one thing, if your shoulder is hurting avoid anything that irritates it. I had the same thing recently, kept pushing and partially tore the infraspinatus tendon from over-use, basically. The healing process is tedious and there's some movements (laterals) I'll never do again. Find movements that don't irritate it and stay injury free! Also consider TB-500 and BPC-157.

kel

----------


## Livinlean

> 6’- 230.3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ahh so you've got 2 inches on me then

----------


## Livinlean

> Damn dude.... That's a boat load of calories and you look great! Good work!
> 
> I might have missed it, but how much cardio are you doing?


Thank you. Currently no cardio at all as I'm a hard gainer. I've thought about adding 10-15 minutes post workout but I'm paranoid and don't wanna ruin a good thing here since the weights finally sticking (I'm about 10lbs heavier than I've ever been). 

About 2ish more weeks left on the NPP at which point i'll switch to 125mg tren a per week (25mg pre workout 5x weekly) and at this point i'll be adding cardio in but nothing crazy.

----------


## Livinlean

> Look great LivinLean! Great log. I'll only add one thing, if your shoulder is hurting avoid anything that irritates it. I had the same thing recently, kept pushing and partially tore the infraspinatus tendon from over-use, basically. The healing process is tedious and there's some movements (laterals) I'll never do again. Find movements that don't irritate it and stay injury free! Also consider TB-500 and BPC-157.
> 
> kel


Thank you. 

Laterals are pretty much the only movement I can't do at the moment so I'm a little worried after reading this. Right now I'm staying away from anything that puts a strain on my shoulder and definitely not trying to push thru the pain. If I feel any sort of pain, I find a different exercise. 

My injuries are a bit weird tho. I have trap/neck tightness which gets worse depending on how I sleep (time for a new pillow) and its even worse because I've been neglecting massages but I'm going to book one before I forgot right after writing this. 

My right shoulder injury which feels a bit like rotator cuff is the one preventing me from doing lateral raises. This happened when I was benching and accidentally rolled my shoulder forward trying to squeeze out the last rep (absolutely unnecessary). Its been almost two weeks now and although its not completely gone, it has gotten significantly better. I will consider the TB and BPC combo if this isn't better within the next week here. Luckily I've got a pretty reliable source here in Canada for both.

----------


## GearHeaded

> Thank you. 
> 
> Laterals are pretty much the only movement I can't do at the moment so I'm a little worried after reading this. Right now I'm staying away from anything that puts a strain on my shoulder and definitely not trying to push thru the pain. If I feel any sort of pain, I find a different exercise. 
> 
> My injuries are a bit weird tho. I have trap/neck tightness which gets worse depending on how I sleep (time for a new pillow) and its even worse because I've been neglecting massages but I'm going to book one before I forgot right after writing this. 
> 
> My right shoulder injury which feels a bit like rotator cuff is the one preventing me from doing lateral raises. This happened when I was benching and accidentally rolled my shoulder forward trying to squeeze out the last rep (absolutely unnecessary). Its been almost two weeks now and although its not completely gone, it has gotten significantly better. I will consider the TB and BPC combo if this isn't better within the next week here. Luckily I've got a pretty reliable source here in Canada for both.



I've dealt with rotator issues in my right shoulder for a couple years after hurting it doing decline bench.. and my left shoulder is jacked up from a motorcycle accident. 
I still have a decent capped shoulders 


I've been able to continue to develop them through injury though,, through doing time under tension and isometric holds.. very very light weight that is pain free, the delts themselves don't need a ton of mechanical tension to grow. just the frequent constant tension will keep them stimulated and growing. you don't need to press.

if dumbbell side laterals hurt. try using a cable and only use one plate of the stack. super light and pain free. but make each rep last a good 40 seconds. contract the side delt and make that contraction slowly move your arm up, taking about 20 seconds to get to the top. then squeeze and hold it at the top, then slowly slowly let the weight back down . your delts will be on fire, yet it will likely be pain free in the joint.
there are other techniques as well . I may start a thread on ways to train around injuries and still get good muscle stimulation.

----------


## kelkel

Since I haven't been able to do lateral work for about a year now I was struggling to find something that stimulates the side delt, or at least gave me a similar feeling. I started doing a one arm smith press while sitting side-saddle. I've described it here before but when I'm done regular smith presses I move to this movement. You hold the bar like a spear or javelin with the elbow canted slightly forward. It gives me a killer feel in the side delt. Absolutely love this movement anymore. I bet you will too.
Keep the reps moderate as it's not about weight. I do 3 sets of 10-12 reps. If you try it post up how it goes please.

----------


## Livinlean

> I've dealt with rotator issues in my right shoulder for a couple years after hurting it doing decline bench.. and my left shoulder is jacked up from a motorcycle accident. 
> I still have a decent capped shoulders 
> 
> 
> I've been able to continue to develop them through injury though,, through doing time under tension and isometric holds.. very very light weight that is pain free, the delts themselves don't need a ton of mechanical tension to grow. just the frequent constant tension will keep them stimulated and growing. you don't need to press.
> 
> if dumbbell side laterals hurt. try using a cable and only use one plate of the stack. super light and pain free. but make each rep last a good 40 seconds. contract the side delt and make that contraction slowly move your arm up, taking about 20 seconds to get to the top. then squeeze and hold it at the top, then slowly slowly let the weight back down . your delts will be on fire, yet it will likely be pain free in the joint.
> there are other techniques as well . I may start a thread on ways to train around injuries and still get good muscle stimulation.


Delts are looking good GH. 

I did something similar to that exercise but I used a lateral raise machine as opposed to cables and maybe 1/3-1/2 total rep time. Thanks for the advice.

----------


## Livinlean

> Since I haven't been able to do lateral work for about a year now I was struggling to find something that stimulates the side delt, or at least gave me a similar feeling. I started doing a one arm smith press while sitting side-saddle. I've described it here before but when I'm done regular smith presses I move to this movement. You hold the bar like a spear or javelin with the elbow canted slightly forward. It gives me a killer feel in the side delt. Absolutely love this movement anymore. I bet you will too.
> Keep the reps moderate as it's not about weight. I do 3 sets of 10-12 reps. If you try it post up how it goes please.


This exercise sounds really interesting. I wanted to try it today but the smith machines were taken at both times I wanted to do this. I can just imagine the contraction I would get with this lol. Thank you for the suggestion

----------


## Livinlean

AM weigh in: 229.2lbs. Full pound up. 

I switched up my insulin protocol temporarily while I consume higher calories. I thought lantus is the better option here since im consuming carbs all day. 
50iu lantus upon wakening 
5iu humalog pre workout (just enough to match my intra) 

Today was shoulder and arms. I did a couple shoulder movements all felt pretty good. I did a nice warm up to ensure I was contracting my medial delt and not any part of my shoulder thats been nagging, worked really well. Then went from triceps (DB incline bench skull crushers and cable EXT) to biceps (preacher curls and hammer curls). I didn't push too heavy of weights because of my shoulder so i worked on blood flow instead. Decided to do some different ab exercises including ab roll outs and finished with 15 minutes on level 7 of the stairmill. Walked into the gym unsure about my workout, walked out feeling pretty good about it. 

I've got about 2500 calories to consume before bed and im starving!!

----------


## charger69

> AM weigh in: 229.2lbs. Full pound up. 
> 
> I switched up my insulin protocol temporarily while I consume higher calories. I thought lantus is the better option here since im consuming carbs all day. 
> 50iu lantus upon wakening 
> 5iu humalog pre workout (just enough to match my intra) 
> 
> Today was shoulder and arms. I did a couple shoulder movements all felt pretty good. I did a nice warm up to ensure I was contracting my medial delt and not any part of my shoulder thats been nagging, worked really well. Then went from triceps (DB incline bench skull crushers and cable EXT) to biceps (preacher curls and hammer curls). I didn't push too heavy of weights because of my shoulder so i worked on blood flow instead. Decided to do some different ab exercises including ab roll outs and finished with 15 minutes on level 7 of the stairmill. Walked into the gym unsure about my workout, walked out feeling pretty good about it. 
> 
> I've got about 2500 calories to consume before bed and im starving!!


Kick ass and take names!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kelkel

> This exercise sounds really interesting. I wanted to try it today but the smith machines were taken at both times I wanted to do this. I can just imagine the contraction I would get with this lol. Thank you for the suggestion


I love it. You will to. Just be sure to keep the elbow slightly forward and the reps moderate to high. Let me know how it goes!

----------


## Livinlean

AM weigh in: 228.2. 

Took the weekend off from training and went back in today to hit chest and hamstrings feeling extra fresh. I definitely needed those rest days because my shoulders feel a lot better. I spent the weekend using my massage gun (hyperice brand) and even used it on the chest pre workout today and I think that helped quite significantly. I already woke up feeling looser from the weekend use of the massage gun and the pre workout use really helped me establish a good mind muscle with my pecs. I did 315 quite easily with no pain and was eyeing down 365. Unfortunately there wasn't any around who I would trust to spot me with that weight so we'll leave that for next week, no need to push things anyways but I did feel confident about it. 

Used the massage gun pre workout while I was sitting in my car 
pec dec 3 x 15 (light weight) 
Flat bench press. Started at 135 and went up by 40-50lbs each set until 315. 8 reps easy with at least 3-4 left in the tank (had no spot, didn't want to risk it) 
Incline smith press 3 sets with 1 drop set. 2 plates, 2 plates 25 and finished off with 3 plates and a drop set at 2. This gave me an insane pump 
Attempted cable flyes. Chest felt way too exhausted so I moved to hamstrings. 
Lying leg curls 3 x 15 (light weight warm up) 
Seated leg curls 2 x 10-15 heavy with 5-6 second negative and full stretch 
Stiff leg deads 3 working sets. Topped off at 315 for 11 
Seated calves then standing calfs. 2 sets on each with 20-30 reps. 

I realized today that I ran out of humalog. I'll stick with lantus for now. At some point I will drop by calories from the current 6800 as well as drop NPP for tren , this is when I plan to add humalog back in to help maintain my weight and tighten up. I don't think the current 5iu of humalog pre workout is doing a whole lot anyways so I don't see it effecting me negatively but only time will tell. I trained today without the humalog and I seemed to almost have a better workout without it but we'll see if the scale says otherwise over the next few days.

----------


## Livinlean

Tuesday AM weigh in: 228.6

Nothing crazy here, went to the gym and opted to skip deadlifts because my body was feeling tight. As the days go on, I lean more and more towards wanting to lean out and get more mobile at this weight. I took the year off from Ice hockey but my teams been on me about playing a few games to get into a better standing for the playoffs. I'm starting to think this might not be a bad idea if I can still manage to stay 225+ and get my cardio and mobility up. I won't commit to that yet but I will be focusing on mobility and overall being more coordinated and comfortable at this size. 

I've spent about 6-8 weeks chasing heavy lifts so next week I'll be starting a new plan. I haven't written it yet but I'll include a variety of exercises which should help me with mobility. For example, trying to do a sumo deadlift I feel very tight in certain areas. The idea here is to add almost every exercise I can think of that would be beneficial and let the variety of angles etc help make me more mobile. I'll still be lifting heavy but won't be going for 1 rep maxes, maybe 4 rep max at the most but i'm the type of guy who changes things according to how my body feels so I won't shy away from max lifts altogether. 

Wednesday weigh in: 229.4. 

Rest day today. Time to enjoy some good food and drinks and get back in the gym tomorrow. 

Merry Christmas everyone!

----------


## Livinlean

I ended up dropping the Lantus last Wednesday so my last shot was last Tuesday. Also took a diet break and have been eating less food to give my body a bit of a break. After looking over my notes I realized that I have been blasting NPP for 9 weeks as of Monday and it seems like i've hit a plateau so it's time to make some changes. Monday was the start of tren ace with a lower cal diet (about 5000). The goal will be to tighten and harden up and become more athletic at this new size. Im not going for a "cut" as I feel like this will just result in a smaller structure so instead I will incorporate about 15 mins of cardio as well as higher intensity training with a 5k calorie diet. 

Yesterday was my first day back on the diet at 100% and I haven't bothered to weigh myself in between, I will post an updated weight tomorrow. For now I'm in the gym logging my lifts so I can set up my log book and aim to beat it each week but this time its with higher intensity so my break time is strict at 90-120s as opposed to waiting much longer in an attempt to smash 1 - 3rep PRs. I will still attempt PRs but for the most part 3 rep minimum besides maybe deadlifts. 

So far I have logged the following: 
Chest: DB press 120x8, 130x4 (the low rest times really hit me hard) 
Back: Deadlifts 405x4 465x2 (405 felt easy, 465 not so much). I started off with deadlifts and the 465 gave me an insane lower back pump. I was unable to lift heavy on my other standing movements so I had to resort to machines. Next time, I will either be dropping deadlifts or moving them to the end of my workout. 

Today will be leg day and it looks like this: 
Leg ext (warm up & stretch) 
Leg curls (warm up & stretch) 
Angled Hack squat (legs at bottom of platform and feet together for quad emphasis) 
Upright hack squat facing front SS facing back (Standard squat foot placement) 
Leg exts SS sissy squat 
Leg press calf raises

----------


## Livinlean

Current cycle: 
1000mg test blend 
250mg tren ace 
15mg MK677, might be time to up it to 30mg all taken pre bed. 

Peptides eventually I will add:
Humalog 5-7iu pre workout but I don't want to do this too soon and will aim for a 4 week break off insulin (I have a long year ahead and need to be strict with my time off) 
HGH 4iu. I will add this when I add my insulin back or slightly after and run it for majority of the year. 
Lantus. Only if I want to pack on more size. Makes no sense adding this unless I am in a significant caloric surplus as I do feel I stay leaner with it included. 

The next addition I am looking at currently is injectable superdrol 10-20mg pre workout. I have heard that it does not blunt appetite as much as the oral version and I will likely be adding this in the next week or two once the tren ace is kicking in fully. I should also add here that I have blood work in the next couple weeks here (doc said he will call me 8 weeks after my last one to schedule another) so I will only add the SD if everything comes back fine.

----------


## Livinlean

AM weight: 221.6. 

Expected weight to drop since its now almost been 2 weeks since I dropped my insulin and on Monday it will be 1 week since dropping NPP. Have not noticed anything on the strength side drop but that shouldn't last long if it happens anyways since I have tren A in me and it should kick in soon. 

Today was chest and lats. The only lift I logged was DB flat bench 130 x 6. Everything else was accessory or machine on this day but of course it was still done heavy.

----------


## Livinlean

So I realized something, I am 22 weeks and 5 days out from my next possible show. If I start prep at 16 weeks out which I intend do, that leaves me 6 weeks and 5 days until the start of prep. I will need a break from the gear for at least 2-3 weeks and I may just take a week or two off from the gym. I say this because although my shoulders/traps feel a lot better, there are some positions that trigger a pain and I'd hate to prep while not 100%. 

I'd still love to try out superdrol but Im not sure that's realistic considering I have about 3 weeks and 5 days left before I need to take some sort of a break and somewhere in between this time I need to get bloodwork to make sure everything is running fine. 

I'll take it day by day and see how things go and will run my tren for another 3 weeks or so. I'd like to be at least 225lbs after this run with tren so I can sit at a decent spot to start prep. In previous years I have started in the 205-210 range and been considerably fatter.

----------


## Charlie67

May I ask how much TrenA you're using per week? Just curious about the sides, if any. 

I've only ran TrenE, because long esters just help my life out with far fewer injections. I get terrible insomnia on Tren , so I started TrenA in the cycle I'm starting today hoping that injecting less Tren every other day will help the insomnia some.

You're killing it man, I appreciate you sharing this log.

Best,
C-

----------


## charger69

> May I ask how much TrenA you're using per week? Just curious about the sides, if any. 
> 
> I've only ran TrenE, because long esters just help my life out with far fewer injections. I get terrible insomnia on Tren , so I started TrenA in the cycle I'm starting today hoping that injecting less Tren every other day will help the insomnia some.
> 
> You're killing it man, I appreciate you sharing this log.
> 
> Best,
> C-


Dont listen to Chucky..... hes a pussy. Inject daily. LOL
Sorry Charlie, I couldnt resist. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Livinlean

> May I ask how much TrenA you're using per week? Just curious about the sides, if any. 
> 
> I've only ran TrenE, because long esters just help my life out with far fewer injections. I get terrible insomnia on Tren , so I started TrenA in the cycle I'm starting today hoping that injecting less Tren every other day will help the insomnia some.
> 
> You're killing it man, I appreciate you sharing this log.
> 
> Best,
> C-


I started shooting Tren A pre workout last year sometime and fell in love with it. Currently I use it 5 x a week at 50mg pre workout so 250mg per week.
I don't get any insomnia anymore nor did I get any last contest prep when my doses were slightly higher. I really notice no side effect other than a bit of increased aggression but this is exactly why I take it preworkout. 

I also shoot all my gear out of 29g 1/2inch slin pins. Its a bit more time consuming but I get no muscle irritation this way and much prefer daily insulin pins to twice weekly with a 25g. Ever since switching from a 25g to 29g, I am able to hit more muscles without pain. For example, I would not touch my front or rear head of my delt before or any part of my quad but now I have no issues with any of them and actual prefer those areas because there is no scar tissue.

----------


## Livinlean

> Don’t listen to Chucky..... he’s a pussy. Inject daily. LOL
> Sorry Charlie, I couldn’t resist. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha well i'm definitely a believer in daily injections. In my experience I can get a better "effect" from a lower dose with virtually no side effects or I've yet to feel them anyways.

----------


## charger69

> Haha well i'm definitely a believer in daily injections. In my experience I can get a better "effect" from a lower dose with virtually no side effects or I've yet to feel them anyways.


Finally, someone who understands me. LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Charlie67

> Dont listen to Chucky..... hes a pussy. Inject daily. LOL
> Sorry Charlie, I couldnt resist.


Just striving to be like you man, lol.




> I also shoot all my gear out of 29g 1/2inch slin pins. Its a bit more time consuming but I get no muscle irritation this way and much prefer daily insulin pins to twice weekly with a 25g. Ever since switching from a 25g to 29g, I am able to hit more muscles without pain.


Thanks for that, I was going to go every other day, but now I'm thinking maybe every day too.... Are you back loading the slin pins? or can you actually draw it and shoot it? for whatever reason, every time I try to backload a syringe I end up shooting some of it across the room when putting back in the plunger.

----------


## Livinlean

> Just striving to be like you man, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for that, I was going to go every other day, but now I'm thinking maybe every day too.... Are you back loading the slin pins? or can you actually draw it and shoot it? for whatever reason, every time I try to backload a syringe I end up shooting some of it across the room when putting back in the plunger.


I backload my syringe, no patience to draw using a 29g lol. Theres not more than a drop of liquid that leaks out. I don't know if this will help but what I do is flip the syringe so the needle faces up right after i've gotten the plunger close enough to make sure nothing spills out. I hope I explained that well enough

----------


## Livinlean

Am weight: 222.6lb 

Seems like the lower bodyweight got to me today, on chest anyways. Hamstrings went pretty well... I pretty much got a sweet mind muscle connection after my first warm up and had to limp out of the gym 

Flat BB 315x8 ... was aiming for 10-12 
Incline DB 100x9 ... Was aiming for top set of 120lbs but the 100s 
Pec dec 3 sets of 10-15 
Lying leg curls 3 sets, last 1 drop set to failure 
Romanian deadlifts 225x10, 315x7 
Leg press 4x20 5x20 6x20 7x15 ... On this one I wanted to see what weight I would need to do to fail a 20 rep set 

Im alot more flexible and mobile. Stretches and foam rolling feels a lot better when you can actually move side to side. Not that I think I got "huge" by any means but I did get 10lbs heavier than I've ever been and Im currently sitting 15lbs heavier than I did last off-season yet I'm leaner. It was also nice to be able to touch my toes today after weeks LOLL

----------


## charger69

16 week prep? Why so long? I usually go 12 weeks and that seems long to most. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Livinlean

> 16 week prep? Why so long? I usually go 12 weeks and that seems long to most. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The first portion would be a bulk done a bit cleaner than usual. High calorie diet with 1 cheat meal a week and cardio. I definitely wouldn't be in a caloric deficit for those 16 weeks.

I find it easier to stay on track when i'm on prep. I know I won't skip any cardio days or ab workouts and adding these two will help me expend more energy thus allowing me to eat more food.

----------


## Windex

Are you still looking for injectable Superdrol? Gard Labs had a decent amount of "exotic" things. I don't know if he specifically carried that or if he's still in business.

----------


## Livinlean

> Are you still looking for injectable Superdrol? Gard Labs had a decent amount of "exotic" things. I don't know if he specifically carried that or if he's still in business.


I've never used gard and don't have access to it but my innovagen guy has injectable sdrol. I decided to hold off for now. My body isn't cooperating and I'm leaning towards taking a break.

I have just over 6 weeks until I need to get serious (marks 16 weeks out) and I think I need to prioritize my injuries here and get my shoulder to 100%. Likely I will save the sdrol for later on and switch to TRT dose test microdosed daily with HGH. I had intended on taking a break before prep but now i'm starting to think I need to leave more time to let my body recover just to be safe.

----------


## Windex

> I've never used gard and don't have access to it but my innovagen guy has injectable sdrol. I decided to hold off for now. My body isn't cooperating and I'm leaning towards taking a break.
> 
> I have just over 6 weeks until I need to get serious (marks 16 weeks out) and I think I need to prioritize my injuries here and get my shoulder to 100%. Likely I will save the sdrol for later on and switch to TRT dose test microdosed daily with HGH. I had intended on taking a break before prep but now i'm starting to think I need to leave more time to let my body recover just to be safe.


I like Inno for the more exotic stuff. He also carries Cardarine, MK, Udoxyl, and Injectable glutathione among a few other cool products. 

Don't the 5mL vials drive you bananas though?

----------


## charger69

Is that place in the US?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Livinlean

> I like Inno for the more exotic stuff. He also carries Cardarine, MK, Udoxyl, and Injectable glutathione among a few other cool products. 
> 
> Don't the 5mL vials drive you bananas though?


5ml bottles is the main reason I stick to syn over inno tbh. Inno is great for things like helios and MK. Inno has the best MK I have ever used. I was just using syn's MK and I didn't feel a thing other than better sleep.

----------


## Livinlean

> Is that place in the US?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I believe it is in Canada only (gard)

----------


## Livinlean

Am weigh in: 218lbs. 

Bloat is completely gone and im seeing way more of my abs than I expected on a 5000 cal diet. I have a full 6 pack from front view, not so much from side but I'm not trying to be ripped by any means. My mobility and flexibility is just about the same as when I am in the 205 range other than my right chest. I believe my right shoulder/rotator cuff injury is causing a severe lack of ROM in my chest. I have physio scheduled for next Monday to help things get resolved and in the meantime I am sticking to machine presses for the most part for chest (can't do flyes without pain) until this injury subsides. 

I have now started my cruise. I will be using pharm grade test alongside pharm grade HGH. I was given both for free and I have enough on hand for my cruise portion. Not running anything crazy and am starting my HGH at 2iu but will increase to 3iu after a week or so. 

Current cruise dosages: 
Pharm Test E 50mg pre workout 5x week = 250mg weekly 
Pharm HGH 2iu AM 

After my cruise I will do a mass gaining/strength phase to kick off my contest prep as I try to pack on some more size before starting the cutting portion. In the meantime the goal is to maintain somewhere near my current weight (hopefully gain) while continuing with cardio and getting leaner/tighter to help with insulin resistance as I do intend to dose my slin quite high to start my blast in 4-6 weeks here.

----------


## charger69

> Am weigh in: 218lbs. 
> 
> Bloat is completely gone and im seeing way more of my abs than I expected on a 5000 cal diet. I have a full 6 pack from front view, not so much from side but I'm not trying to be ripped by any means. My mobility and flexibility is just about the same as when I am in the 205 range other than my right chest. I believe my right shoulder/rotator cuff injury is causing a severe lack of ROM in my chest. I have physio scheduled for next Monday to help things get resolved and in the meantime I am sticking to machine presses for the most part for chest (can't do flyes without pain) until this injury subsides. 
> 
> I have now started my cruise. I will be using pharm grade test alongside pharm grade HGH. I was given both for free and I have enough on hand for my cruise portion. Not running anything crazy and am starting my HGH at 2iu but will increase to 3iu after a week or so. 
> 
> Current cruise dosages: 
> Pharm Test E 50mg pre workout 5x week = 250mg weekly 
> Pharm HGH 2iu AM 
> ...


What is quite high?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Livinlean

> What is quite high?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, I'll be ramping up so its hard to say what number I will end up at but lantus will be at 30-50iu with 10-15iu humalog at least twice a day maybe more. I will essentially run it as high as my diet allows but remember, this is pre contest so the goal is to stay lean through this process. Typically I do stay pretty lean with high doses of insulin and this time around I will be adding T3 to the mix as well. 

If I had to choose one over the other, I would run lantus higher and take humalog 5iu or whatever is needed with my meals. I will be logging all of this when the time comes. 

I don't recommend anyone try these doses listed above unless you are advanced in the realm of insulin. I have ran insulin 6-8 times and only experimented with these doses this off season. It is VERY easy to go hypo and I can not stress this enough. I keep dex tabs as well as bags of candy and gatorade in my gym bag just incase.

----------


## charger69

> Well, I'll be ramping up so its hard to say what number I will end up at but lantus will be at 30-50iu with 10-15iu humalog at least twice a day maybe more. I will essentially run it as high as my diet allows but remember, this is pre contest so the goal is to stay lean through this process. Typically I do stay pretty lean with high doses of insulin and this time around I will be adding T3 to the mix as well. 
> 
> If I had to choose one over the other, I would run lantus higher and take humalog 5iu or whatever is needed with my meals. I will be logging all of this when the time comes. 
> 
> I don't recommend anyone try these doses listed above unless you are advanced in the realm of insulin. I have ran insulin 6-8 times and only experimented with these doses this off season. It is VERY easy to go hypo and I can not stress this enough. I keep dex tabs as well as bags of candy and gatorade in my gym bag just incase.


During contest prep I went hypo on 2 iu and was like wtf. As you deplete, it changes your levels and tolerance. 
Be safe!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Windex

> 5ml bottles is the main reason I stick to syn over inno tbh. Inno is great for things like helios and MK. Inno has the best MK I have ever used. I was just using syn's MK and I didn't feel a thing other than better sleep.


Interesting - I've been using Syn's MK from Day 1 for the last several months and been quite happy - 15mg pills. Are you doing before bed only or splitting the dose between AM and PM? 

Ironically I am trying out Innovagen MK starting next week. My rep doesn't carry Syn - I was just buying it through CMS (Chad). Wanted to avoid buying one single item from someone else and pay shipping twice. Interested to see the difference if any.

----------


## Livinlean

> During contest prep I went hypo on 2 iu and was like wtf. As you deplete, it changes your levels and tolerance. 
> Be safe!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wont be running any crazy doses weeks out from stepping on stage. I only intend to keep the slin high somewhere in the 10-18 week out mark. 10 weeks out it will be time to get shredded and bring a better conditioned physique than last time. 

I usually stick to 10g = 1iu and have had no problems. Ive gone down to 7g=1iu range but occasionally would feel hypo. After reading somewhere that the hypo feeling puts your body in a catabolic state, I decided it was better to go with 10 to 1iu and avoid any hypo feeling at all.

----------


## Livinlean

> Interesting - I've been using Syn's MK from Day 1 for the last several months and been quite happy - 15mg pills. Are you doing before bed only or splitting the dose between AM and PM? 
> 
> Ironically I am trying out Innovagen MK starting next week. My rep doesn't carry Syn - I was just buying it through CMS (Chad). Wanted to avoid buying one single item from someone else and pay shipping twice. Interested to see the difference if any.


I am taking 15mg before bed only. This is my second time running MK from syn and feeling this way. Very odd because I love syn and run it for everything else but for some reason the MK just doesn't seem to cooperate. The only thing I can think of is maybe Inno has their MK dosed higher and I feel it more because of that... Curious to hear your experience with the inno MK

----------


## Windex

> I am taking 15mg before bed only. This is my second time running MK from syn and feeling this way. Very odd because I love syn and run it for everything else but for some reason the MK just doesn't seem to cooperate. The only thing I can think of is maybe Inno has their MK dosed higher and I feel it more because of that... Curious to hear your experience with the inno MK


I am doing 15mg AM and 15mg PM. Felt like trying 30mg before bed to see if I'd wake up starving. Slept for 14 hours...

----------


## charger69

> I am doing 15mg AM and 15mg PM. Felt like trying 30mg before bed to see if I'd wake up starving. Slept for 14 hours...


Just lucky you woke up. Be careful. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## charger69

> Hi, I am a full-time vape and CBD influencer at https://vapetelligent.com. I am searching for vape and CBD reviewers to review e-liquids by DRPLT E-Liquid Co., Frost Factory Eliquid and also VOOST Fortified E-Liquids as well as CBD Gels from CBD Drip. In case anybody at forums.steroid.com is interested, do send me a DM! Many thanks


Please stop hijacking threads. Make your own thread. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## KINGKONG

> Hi, I am a full-time vape and CBD influencer at https://vapetelligent.com. I am searching for vape and CBD reviewers to review e-liquids by DRPLT E-Liquid Co., Frost Factory Eliquid and also VOOST Fortified E-Liquids as well as CBD Gels from CBD Drip. In case anybody at forums.steroid.com is interested, do send me a DM! Many thanks


Do you like man orgies as well?
CBD is a big trend now, hipsters love to infuse cannabis into anything..tried it, didnt do anything for me or anyone I know..peddle your snake oil elsewhere..


Used to think I knew it all, then got older

----------


## Livinlean

> I am doing 15mg AM and 15mg PM. Felt like trying 30mg before bed to see if I'd wake up starving. Slept for 14 hours...


That 14 hour sleep thing doesn't sound like a bad idea lol. You think doing 2iu of growth before bed would have a similar effect in terms of a longer sleep? I guess only one way to find out for sure lol.

----------


## Livinlean

Am weigh in: 220.4 

Well I'm glad I decided to take a break from the heavy lifting. Went and saw my physio today and man was there a list of imbalances going on. It looks like my initial neck strain may have led to compensation of one thing which led to another and so on. Two of my biggest issues were both my bicep tendons on my right side as well as another tendon he mentioned and just my neck being stiff overall. Thanks kel for chiming in with your feedback, made me rethink things and listen to my body even tho I wanted to keep chasing PRs lol. 

So after a session which lasted 1h20m, I feel a lot looser. Plan is to reevaluate things in a couple days as I did tell him im okay taking a week or two off from training if thats what he thinks is best. After testing my range of motion after the session he mentioned that he didn't think i'd need any time off based off todays results but I do still think a week break could be a good idea before getting into the swing of things. 

I took a bit of time to jot down a few dates for potential shows this year. I'm not opposed to flying out to do shows so things like Toronto pro, Olympia amateur and north americans are all possibilities but my way of thinking is that I should be aware when I'm 12 and 16 weeks out from each contest so I can better gauge whether stepping on stage is a good idea. In the meantime I plan to hit another bulk but leaner this time around. I will follow DC training or one of meadows plans for said bulk and the plan is to transition from that into a contest prep unless I feel some sort of break is needed for my body to recover. The planned start of this bulk /strength program will be in 3 weeks time but thats if everything goes as planned with my physio and upcoming blood work.

----------


## charger69

> Am weigh in: 220.4 
> 
> Well I'm glad I decided to take a break from the heavy lifting. Went and saw my physio today and man was there a list of imbalances going on. It looks like my initial neck strain may have led to compensation of one thing which led to another and so on. Two of my biggest issues were both my bicep tendons on my right side as well as another tendon he mentioned and just my neck being stiff overall. Thanks kel for chiming in with your feedback, made me rethink things and listen to my body even tho I wanted to keep chasing PRs lol. 
> 
> So after a session which lasted 1h20m, I feel a lot looser. Plan is to reevaluate things in a couple days as I did tell him im okay taking a week or two off from training if thats what he thinks is best. After testing my range of motion after the session he mentioned that he didn't think i'd need any time off based off todays results but I do still think a week break could be a good idea before getting into the swing of things. 
> 
> I took a bit of time to jot down a few dates for potential shows this year. I'm not opposed to flying out to do shows so things like Toronto pro, Olympia amateur and north americans are all possibilities but my way of thinking is that I should be aware when I'm 12 and 16 weeks out from each contest so I can better gauge whether stepping on stage is a good idea. In the meantime I plan to hit another bulk but leaner this time around. I will follow DC training or one of meadows plans for said bulk and the plan is to transition from that into a contest prep unless I feel some sort of break is needed for my body to recover. The planned start of this bulk /strength program will be in 3 weeks time but thats if everything goes as planned with my physio and upcoming blood work.


Are you presently cruising?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Windex

> That 14 hour sleep thing doesn't sound like a bad idea lol. You think doing 2iu of growth before bed would have a similar effect in terms of a longer sleep? I guess only one way to find out for sure lol.


 I always pin my GH fasted in the morning. Never bothered to deviate. I always understood pinning GH at night was counterproductive since that's when the most natural pulse occurrs.

----------


## Livinlean

> Are you presently cruising?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yessir I am cruising on 60mg of test 5 x a week (I was aiming for 40mg but its hard to draw that low of a volume) and 2iu HGH in the morning.

----------


## Livinlean

> I always pin my GH fasted in the morning. Never bothered to deviate. I always understood pinning GH at night was counterproductive since that's when the most natural pulse occurrs.


Exactly the same reason I do it in the morning. I remember reading somewhere that after a couple months of GH administration that the natural pulse turns off, if true that would be a good time to try the PM dose but I'm not sure if its true. 

I've also seen a top level coach have his GH protocol consist of PM shots. One shot was before bed and another was to be taken at some point in the middle of the night when waking up to pee. Can't remember who that was however. But I guess when you're running that many IU's you don't really care about your natural pulse anyways.

----------


## Windex

coming up on 1 week switching from Syn to Innovagen for MK. Haven't noticed any differences yet even with a 5mg dose difference (30 vs 25)

Will have to follow up in a few weeks time and see

----------


## Livinlean

Am Weigh in: 220.4 

Hovering around the same weight but visibly getting leaner. Cardio is also a lot better now and I can sprint on the treadmill... not much of a sprint at 8.0 but ill be at 9.0 pretty soon I feel. Feels good to know I can run at this weight but maybe I need new running shoes as it doesn't feel the best on my knees... nothing to worry about now but just being careful for long term. 

So my main purpose of cruising was to let my body recover. I already feel like I want to get back into heavy lifting lol... The mental part is the biggest thing, if you don't want to lift heavy, 3 plates will feel like 4. My shoulder is still a little tight but has gotten a lot better with just one treatment. The on going treatments will solve this issue in no time and I think this is where the confidence is coming from.

At this moment I am aiming to start back up in a week and a half (Monday feb 3rd). I have an appointment with my physio Saturday Jan 31 and unless he advises against it, I will be starting my bulk alongside a variation of a DC program I just finished writing the other day. Last bulk I went about 6 weeks with heavy training, this time around I am aiming for 8-10 but will have to use more safety gear. Im ordering myself a new belt and some sort of elbow equipment. I think the compression cuff by slingshot is all I really need. I also think a DC plan where I need to hit rep numbers as opposed to 1rep and 3rep maxes will be a lot more forgiving on my body (definitely not my CNS tho).

----------


## Cuz

Just wanted to say very impressive log and following along, you look great. Im in the same boat with my left shoulder pretty sure its the bicep tendon or subscapularus and man it is a total killer aggravated mine yesterday trying to squat fuckin sucks but hang in there you look awesome

----------


## Livinlean

Am weight: 220.2 

Hovering around 220 with my 5k diet and getting leaner by the day. Can't really complain. I would say my shoulder is at about 80%, Im still avoiding hitting shoulders themselves but I'm able to bench 315 for reps no problem. I just can't unrack anything heavier than 315. Since I plan to start my next bulk phase on Feb 3rd, I think I will avoid arms, chest and shoulders until then. So really just legs and back for the next week and a bit. Since I take weekends off anyways, its only a weeks worth of workouts anyways.

Im pretty pumped about this bulk now after the last one mainly because I know what to change. The introduction of HGH + an oral (anadrol ) alongside a proper workout plan (as opposed to heavy 1rm and 3rm) and a cleaner diet should yield some good results. Al though I still think if I try for 7k calories, I'll need ice cream in the mix to hit those cals, Im pretty sure I can get away with 6k range based off what I am currently seeing at 5k. I also think my distended stomach from the constant consumption of food got in the way of some lifts. 

This is me yesterday, easily the leanest i've been at this size. I look forward to this being my "before" photo.

----------


## Livinlean

> Just wanted to say very impressive log and following along, you look great. Im in the same boat with my left shoulder pretty sure its the bicep tendon or subscapularus and man it is a total killer aggravated mine yesterday trying to squat fuckin sucks but hang in there you look awesome


Appreciate it man, thank you! 

My subscap is always acting up but this is my first time with bicep tendon issues. Currently the only pain I have is the short head of my bicep tendon and hopefully thats gone soon.

----------


## Windex

> Appreciate it man, thank you! 
> 
> My subscap is always acting up but this is my first time with bicep tendon issues. Currently the only pain I have is the short head of my bicep tendon and hopefully thats gone soon.


Have you tried BPC157 / TB500

----------


## Livinlean

> Have you tried BPC157 / TB500


I've always had my physio fix my subscap pretty easily and never had bicep tendon issues so no I honestly didn't even think about those 2. 

I think I'll order some after reading up on the two and figuring out my dosing. I've heard nothing but good things. Appreciate the advice!

----------


## Windex

I did 1mg TB500 per day with 250mcg BPC157 in AM then another 250mcg in PM.

Next run I am going to do 8 weeks instead of 6. I'll also front load 5mg TB500 on Day 1 + Day 2

----------


## Proximal

Sorry for the intrusion. I am a PT and sub scap is generally never an issue. 

Are you guys meaning supraspinatus? Thats the first RC muscle that becomes involved.

BTW, RC issues have a weird pain referral/radiation to the biceps region & rarely is the biceps involved as well. Youll know you have a potential biceps issue (generally long head) when you curl and your arms arent supported (like on preachers). DB work in particular is a bitch.

----------


## Livinlean

> Sorry for the intrusion. I am a PT and sub scap is generally never an issue. 
> 
> Are you guys meaning supraspinatus? That’s the first RC muscle that becomes involved.
> 
> BTW, RC issues have a weird pain referral/radiation to the biceps region & rarely is the biceps involved as well. You’ll know you have a potential biceps issue (generally long head) when you curl and your arms aren’t supported (like on preachers). DB work in particular is a bitch.


Feel free to intrude my friend. 

I get dry needling (IMS) done on both supraspinatus and supscap. It seems I neglected my neck stiffness that happened sometime in Dec which led to a bunch of things going wrong. Most of which have been relieved since my last visit to my PT but I still have an issue with my right forearm as of now. 

My right shoulder feels a bit of tension but only on flyes so I completely avoid that movement now. Im taking Windex's advise and jumping on some BPC at least and possibly Tb500.

----------


## Livinlean

Morning weight: 218.2lbs

A few nights in a row now I've missed my last meal of beef and pasta. The decreased workout frequency means less hunger for me and I've been fine with it since its a deload anyways. Tonite was the first time I hit my last meal this week (I trained back today). I plan to take Friday, Sat and Sunday off from the gym and hit it hard on Monday with my new program and stack. 

Received my BPC157 in the mail today (really quick). Starting tonite at 250mcg in my shoulder. I will be pinning my shoulder in 2 different spots alternating between one spot in the morning and the other spot before bed. Fixing my shoulder is priority and i'll worry about the other nagging stuff after this, hopefully it works as well as its supposed to. Ofcourse I will be updating my results in here. 

I also met my source and picked up my gear for the next 10 weeks. This will be my heaviest cycle to date and to say i'm excited would be an understatement lol. I chose Deca to go alongside my test. It's hard to argue against it as a muscle builder but my joints, in particular my knees have felt dry and almost fragile walking around at 220 (keep in mind i've been 205 for years now). 

Again, this is a planned 10 week run alongside a DC program I wrote for myself. 
Deca 1000mg
Test 1000mg
Anadrol 700mg (100mg daily)
HGH 4iu AM
Lantus 30iu morning 
Humalog pre wokout 10iu
Humalog post workout 10iu 
Cialis 10mg PM
Nolva 10mg PM

Health Supps
Upon wakening
Citrus bergamot 1000mg 
NAC 1200mg

before meal 1
Apple cider vinegar 2 tbsp 

Meal 1 
Fish oil high EPA 3grams 
Astralagus 3grams 
Vitamin C 5grams 
Vitamin D3 5000iu 
Kirkland Calcium and magnesium supplement 

Bed 
Melatonin 5mg
Astralagus 3g
Magnesium 
Tudca 500mg 

I went on amazon and purchased a pretty detailed workout log. It has space for me to input my current measurements with space for another 8 or so weeks of updates, I've never really paid attention to this so it'll just be another way for me to monitor progress. The log itself is so I can ensure progressive overload but I'm sure that was self explanatory. Last blast I didn't use safety equipment like belts and wraps other than on my heavy bench press. This time around I intend on wearing a belt when needed to yield off back pumps (don't want them interfering with my workout) and also compression cuffs by slingshot brand which will be worn on any push day.

----------


## Livinlean

My diet will start off with the same 5k base diet that I have been following. My thought process here is that the introduction of insulin at 50 units and anadrol at 100mg daily alone should yield some mass gain so I will add calories from there. 

Meal 1, pre workout and post workout consist of a massive shake I make and split into 3. I find it easy to digest and thats really the only reason. 
2 bananas 
90g oats 
120g pure honey
160g cream of rice 
60g natural PB
20g chia seeds
30g coconut oil 
4 large raw eggs 
4 scoops hydro protein 
3034 cals, 377 carb, 96 fat, 175 protein. Again, this is split into 3 shakes so 1000 calories each. 

Meal 2 
7oz chicken thighs 
150 grams rice 
590 cals, 48 carb, 20 fat, 51 protein 

Meal 3 
6oz lean ground beef 
1/2 cup kirkland organic marinara 
100g organic pasta 
670 cals, 59 carb, 24 fat, 53 protein 

Meal 4 
7oz chicken thighs 
150 grams rice 
590 cals, 48 carb, 20 fat, 51 protein 

5038 cals, 559 carbs, 168 fat, 325 protein. This plan probably doesn't look like a lot of food and its not. I'm hungry quite a few times through the day which is a great thing as theres lots of room to increase food and total calories. The only change I will be making is adding a 100g of carb shake intra workout consisting of a combination of juice and gatorade. The second thing will be adding Alaskan wild caught salmon to my chicken thigh meals bringing the meat to 10oz range per each of those meals.

----------


## Charlie67

> .... 250mcg in my shoulder. I will be pinning my shoulder in 2 different spots alternating between one spot in the morning and the other spot before bed. 
> ....
> 
> Deca 1000mg
> Test 1000mg
> Anadrol 700mg (100mg daily)
> .


Out of curiosity where did you read the twice a day is more effective? I've only ever run it once a day (250mcg) so I'm curious about running 500 a day. I'm also running it now for the shoulder thing.

That's a killer cycle man, I'm not running a thousand mg of all three things I'm running combined, lol. .... And damn I love Anadrol, but never gone over 75.

How many days a week are you injecting?

----------


## Livinlean

> Out of curiosity where did you read the twice a day is more effective? I've only ever run it once a day (250mcg) so I'm curious about running 500 a day. I'm also running it now for the shoulder thing.
> 
> That's a killer cycle man, I'm not running a thousand mg of all three things I'm running combined, lol. .... And damn I love Anadrol , but never gone over 75.
> 
> How many days a week are you injecting?


Well most of the logs I read about BPC had twice a day injections so I just assumed that was the better route but more importantly, the pain in my shoulder goes from the front delt to the medial so I thought injecting directly into both spots was the best route. Had it been solely in my front delt Im not sure I would have gone the twice a day method and would likely have just done it in the morning when I shoot my GH and be done with it. 

I've ran anadrol at 100mg before but I was eating less food. My only concern is that it doesn't zap my hunger but I won't know if I don't try. I've done 50 and 75 quite regularly as it is my oral of choice. I don't get BP issues really at all and from what I can remember I don't get appetite suppression either. 

As far as injection schedule goes, I shoot my oils pre workout to keep things easy. With my new routine I will be training 4 days a week and that is partly where I got my dosing from. My test and deca comes in 250mg/ml vials so I decided to do 1cc of each pre workout giving me 1000mg of each per week. I was aiming for 2g plus orals so that worked out perfectly for me.

----------


## Charlie67

Interesting, maybe I'll up mine to 500 and give it a try. I'm not sure it's necessary to 'site inject' either BPC or TB500, but I've read it both ways so I guess do what's most convenient. I do it a abdominally.

Best of luck with this run, I'll be reading.

C-

----------


## Livinlean

> Interesting, maybe I'll up mine to 500 and give it a try. I'm not sure it's necessary to 'site inject' either BPC or TB500, but I've read it both ways so I guess do what's most convenient. I do it a abdominally.
> 
> Best of luck with this run, I'll be reading.
> 
> C-


I didn't bother reading too many logs but everything I read pointed to spot injection for BPC. I hope you are right because I was worried about injecting in each area that is in pain lol. I will still keep spot injecting in my shoulder just to be on the safe side but considering I have tennis elbow developing on the same arm and also come bicep tendon tightness on the other arm, I should be able to tell fairly easily if it helps other areas in recovery.

----------


## Livinlean

Day 1 of this bulk. Am weigh in: 219.4lbs. 

Started the day with 2iu pharm grade GH upon waking. I will be switching to 4iu of generic soon as I am running low. 
Followed that up with 30iu of lantus shortly after. 
Got 3 of my meals in before training (pretty typical for me). 
I always shoot my gear pre workout so 250mg of test and 250mg deca was on the schedule. 
Pre workout I took my 100mg of anadrol alongside Redcon's total war.
I am planning to run 10iu of humalog pre workout but decided to go with 5iu and taper up. Intra workout 100g carbs from gatorade and juice. 
Post workout 5iu of humalog. 

My workout itself went very well. I hadn't lifted heavy or until failure for some time so it was nice. The DC program really showed me that after a max set, my endurance falls off dramatically and the rest pause sets don't help but that was expected, it's been quite some time since i've followed this style of training. 

Workout 1A
Flat BB press 10-15 
315 x 8,2,2 

Seated military press 10-20 
135x 7, 3, 1 

Close Grip bench press 15-30 
225 x 9,4,4 

Wide grip lat pull downs 11-15 
170x10 200x7 

Chest supported T-bar rows 2 straight sets 6-12 
2plates x 12, 3plates x 11

----------


## kelkel

You ever try that side-saddle single arm smith press?

----------


## Windex

Still feel the same on Inno MK vs Syn, even with a 5mg dose difference. Maybe you got a weird batch or something ?

I'm pretty excited to try out their Monster-Plex in a few weeks.

I noticed pricing has gone up slightly. I was thinking of just going full zombie apocalypse for Innovagen Primo. It's dosed at 150mg/mL which makes the his price worth it. Buy 100 vials and then not worry for a while.

----------


## Livinlean

> You ever try that side-saddle single arm smith press?


Negative. I do however have it on my 1B workout which would be on Thursday. Plan is to use these in place of heavy flyers while my shoulder is not 100%.

Will let you know how it goes.

----------


## Livinlean

> Still feel the same on Inno MK vs Syn, even with a 5mg dose difference. Maybe you got a weird batch or something ?
> 
> I'm pretty excited to try out their Monster-Plex in a few weeks.
> 
> I noticed pricing has gone up slightly. I was thinking of just going full zombie apocalypse for Innovagen Primo. It's dosed at 150mg/mL which makes the his price worth it. Buy 100 vials and then not worry for a while.


Bad batch must be the case. I know i'm not a non-responder or something along those lines cause I definitely felt the inno MK. 

Whats your experience on Primo? I have yet to use it but every advanced lifter raves about it so I'm seriously considering adding it at some point. 

Monster-plex seems very interesting. Please keep us posted!!

----------


## Livinlean

Am weigh in: 220.2lbs. 

Woke up today feeling tremendously sore. It's been quite some time since I felt this way. Almost felt like a piece of paper that got crumpled up lol. Its really the only way I can explain it, shoulders, chest and upper back so tight that it was hard to stand up right. I had to hang off of a door frame to stretch things out. 

Todays workout: 
B1-  Standing cable curls 11-20 - aim for 8 first set
120 x 11 , 7 , 5 

Dumbbell hammer curls 10-30 - aim for 8 first set
40 x 10 , 7 , 3 

Leg press calf raise straight set 6-12 
**eccentric/lowering portion last 3-5 seconds, you hold the bottom stretched position for 10-20 seconds, then explosively perform the concentric/raising portion.)**
290 x 11 

Romanian deadlifts 15-30 - aim for 12 first set
315 x 11 , 6 , 3 


Hack squat widow maker 
2 plates x 13 

That widow maker took the life out of me. I went way too heavy, my eighth rep felt really hard and I was just about at failure at this point so although I should have done a lighter weight, I still hit the minimum rep range of 12 but I won't be moving up in weight until I hit 20 reps. 

I kept that rep ranges in for this post. I didn't include them on my last workout post so I'll explain how it works for anyone not familiar. When it says "11-20" this means that after 2 rest paused sets (15 second breaks) I must do at least 11 reps to do the same weight next week, if i fail I move down in weight. To move up in weight, I must hit at least 20 reps. 

Quads, back and calves are done as straight sets for safety concerns.

----------


## charger69

> Am weigh in: 220.2lbs. 
> 
> Woke up today feeling tremendously sore. It's been quite some time since I felt this way. Almost felt like a piece of paper that got crumpled up lol. Its really the only way I can explain it, shoulders, chest and upper back so tight that it was hard to stand up right. I had to hang off of a door frame to stretch things out. 
> 
> Todays workout: 
> B1-  Standing cable curls 11-20 - aim for 8 first set
> 120 x 11 , 7 , 5 
> 
> Dumbbell hammer curls 10-30 - aim for 8 first set
> ...


How many Reps in reserve do you have on the last set? I am doing 0 RIR. There is no way I will get out 20 reps on 2 rest pause sets. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Livinlean

> How many Reps in reserve do you have on the last set? I am doing 0 RIR. There is no way I will get out 20 reps on 2 rest pause sets. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I went 0 RIR as well. Are you following the same rep schemes?

The hack squat widowmaker took the life out of me. I have no idea how I'll ever hit 20 reps after doing 8 with 0 RIR. I think aiming for 12 with 0 RIR would be more appropriate lol.

----------


## Windex

> Bad batch must be the case. I know i'm not a non-responder or something along those lines cause I definitely felt the inno MK. 
> 
> Whats your experience on Primo? I have yet to use it but every advanced lifter raves about it so I'm seriously considering adding it at some point. 
> 
> Monster-plex seems very interesting. Please keep us posted!!


If I could only use one compound with Testosterone for the rest of my life it would be Primobolan . I get my HGH right off the shelf at Shopper's. I would trade the HGH script in a heart beat for Primo if it could be scripted in Canada

----------


## Livinlean

> If I could only use one compound with Testosterone for the rest of my life it would be Primobolan. I get my HGH right off the shelf at Shopper's. I would trade the HGH script in a heart beat for Primo if it could be scripted in Canada


If I wasn't already convinced, I am now. 

I will most likely run it during my contest prep. I have been hesitant just because of the price and the fact that people regularly talk about it being faked but lately I have heard good things about syn and inno's primo so I think it's time.

----------


## charger69

> I went 0 RIR as well. Are you following the same rep schemes?
> 
> The hack squat widowmaker took the life out of me. I have no idea how I'll ever hit 20 reps after doing 8 with 0 RIR. I think aiming for 12 with 0 RIR would be more appropriate lol.


It sounds like it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Livinlean

Am weight: 224.2lbs

Im up 5lbs since starting this blast. No changes in diet other than intra workout shake so the weight gain is largely due to the insulin use. Its too early for the anadrol to be having much of an effect either. 

A2- 
Smith machine incline press 10-15 - aim for 8 first set 
3 plates 11 x 3 x 4 

Smith machine single arm neutral grip shoulder press 10-20 - aim for 8 first set (thanks to kel for this recommendation) 
Didn’t go higher than 10s a side due to discomfort 

DB skull crushers 15-30 - aim for 12 first set
50 x 10 , 4 , 4 

Hammer strength neutral grip lat pull downs 11-15 - aim for 8 first set
2 plates and 25s x 9 , 4 , 3 

Barbell rows 2 straight sets 6-12
135 x 8 135 x 10 
This exercise didn’t feel comfortable due to shoulder tightness so I didn’t bother pushing it 

Pretty intense workout though I'm trying not to push things too much yet due to my shoulder. I feel it slowly getting better so I'd rather not risk anything.

The first couple workouts I had skipped on cardio but I added it in today just at 15 mins. I plan to do 15 mins post workout on A1 and A2 so no cardio after any leg training as well as 30 minutes fasted on one of my rest days which will be Saturdays.

----------


## Livinlean

(Friday) AM weight: 225.2lbs. 

Food has been a bit tougher to get down. This happens to me at the start of a cycle where I almost feel as if I am getting sick. I think the only thing holding me back from getting sick is the fact I am taking down 10g of vitamin C. Or maybe I'm not getting sick at all and the 100mg of anadrol is messing with me. Let's see how things play out. 

B2-
Preacher curls 11-20 - aim for 8 first set
35 x 10 , 5 , 5 

Reverse grip cable curls 10-30 - aim for 8 first set
Didn’t go heavy (tennis elbow) 

Seated calf raise straight set 6-12
**eccentric/lowering portion last 3-5 seconds, you hold the bottom stretched position for 10-20 seconds, then explosively perform the concentric/raising portion.)**
300 x 9 

Leg curl machine 15-30 - aim for 12 first set
130 x 10 , 5 , 5 


Front squat 2 straight sets 6-12 reps 
275 x 10 
After I unloaded the bar and started doing quad ext, I realized I was supposed to do 2 sets here. Screwed that up.

Leg ext 15 - 30 
120 x 15 , 8 , 9 

I've never been huge on doing squats at the end of my workout but these felt good. I wasn't able to go very heavy but it had the same taxing effect on me other than on my lower back. I actually quite enjoyed it and look forward to getting that 275 number up real quick.

----------


## Livinlean

AM weigh in: 225.6lbs 

Woke up late today and just got back from my physio appointment. Today's isn't going to be a good deal for meals considering I just had my first meal and I have about 6 hours until I go to bed. Oh well, it is what it is. 

Physio went well and there is significant improvement week over week. Largely in part to the fact that I am not directly hitting shoulders and when I am, I am disengaging my rotator. If I feel any strain, I immediately try to find another exercise to do.

Also this 4 day a week routine is really nice. The workouts are very extreme so I am left sore for days but there is ample recovery time due to 3 rest days. This leaves me more time to worry about business and less about the gym.

----------


## charger69

> (Friday) AM weight: 225.2lbs. 
> 
> Food has been a bit tougher to get down. This happens to me at the start of a cycle where I almost feel as if I am getting sick. I think the only thing holding me back from getting sick is the fact I am taking down 10g of vitamin C. Or maybe I'm not getting sick at all and the 100mg of anadrol is messing with me. Let's see how things play out. 
> 
> B2-
> Preacher curls 11-20 - aim for 8 first set
> 35 x 10 , 5 , 5 
> 
> Reverse grip cable curls 10-30 - aim for 8 first set
> ...


Holy shit! Front squat is heavy. Can you get your wrists to go back. I cant, and am no where near your weight your pushing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Charlie67

> Holy shit! Front squat is heavy. Can you get your wrists to go back. I cant, and am no where near your weight your pushing. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I use a cross grip like this:
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=I5GaxSYLCSc

Awkward, but once you get in the groove, you'll move similar weight as you would with a tradition wrist-bent-back-painfully kinda of grip  :Smilie:

----------


## Livinlean

> Holy shit! Front squat is heavy. Can you get your wrists to go back. I can’t, and am no where near your weight your pushing. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks man, I'm actually not happy with it at all lol 

Charlie67 posted a video with the way I do my grip. I've never been able to do it the other way

----------


## Windex

> If I wasn't already convinced, I am now. 
> 
> I will most likely run it during my contest prep. I have been hesitant just because of the price and the fact that people regularly talk about it being faked but lately I have heard good things about syn and inno's primo so I think it's time.


I had the exact same mindset. Never touched Primo because of so many fake gear horror stories. With its price I didn't find risk was worth reward. 

Started using it last year after finding out I had osteopenia. Saw some studies showing Primo was used as an adjunct to medical intervention in treating osteoporosis in Women.

No longer have osteo and on track for healthy bone density.

----------


## Livinlean

The past week or so has been pretty tough to get my meals in. Business is very busy so it's hard to justify spending the time it takes to eat. Also my shoulder is recovering but as we go through therapy, we are seeing that the issue is much bigger than initially expected. Bicep tendon issues are almost gone but I also have rotator cuff issues. I have held off from any shoulder exercises for the time being and will do so until I get better. I am able to bench 315 with zero discomfort what so ever so the rotator issues are not impacting my workouts in a bad way.

The past week I have had my weight fluctuate between 221-225. Yes I have missed a meal here and there but I have not ate less than 4500 calories any of those days. Considering I am on insulin and 100mg anadrol , I expected more. I may revamp things here a bit and take my insulin dose way down with the intention of adding it later on. I am thinking my insulin sensitivity may be the issue here. I may possibly drop my lantus and add fasted cardio while keeping humalog to pre/post workout only. Since it is already hard to get my meals in, it may be a good idea to focus on insulin sensitivity here while we wait for the Test and Deca to kick in.

----------


## charger69

> The past week or so has been pretty tough to get my meals in. Business is very busy so it's hard to justify spending the time it takes to eat. Also my shoulder is recovering but as we go through therapy, we are seeing that the issue is much bigger than initially expected. Bicep tendon issues are almost gone but I also have rotator cuff issues. I have held off from any shoulder exercises for the time being and will do so until I get better. I am able to bench 315 with zero discomfort what so ever so the rotator issues are not impacting my workouts in a bad way.
> 
> The past week I have had my weight fluctuate between 221-225. Yes I have missed a meal here and there but I have not ate less than 4500 calories any of those days. Considering I am on insulin and 100mg anadrol, I expected more. I may revamp things here a bit and take my insulin dose way down with the intention of adding it later on. I am thinking my insulin sensitivity may be the issue here. I may possibly drop my lantus and add fasted cardio while keeping humalog to pre/post workout only. Since it is already hard to get my meals in, it may be a good idea to focus on insulin sensitivity here while we wait for the Test and Deca to kick in.


Add MK. I cant stop eating. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Charlie67

MK doesn't seem to make me hungry, but I feel like I eat at the F'ing time, so maybe I don't notice. One thing that's helped me is carrying around ready to eat foods like homemade beef jerky, and homemade meal replacement bars. But I've also eaten cold chicken and rice more times than I care to admit, as have most of us I imagine.

You're lucky your rotator cuff stuff hasn't impacted your bench work... Shoulders can be finicky that way. 

Keep up the hard work!
C-

----------


## Livinlean

> Add MK. I can’t stop eating. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's not even a hunger issue. I am hungry about 2 hours after each meal but the way that my business has been, it is extremely hard for me to justify taking time to eat. My business is extremely busy up until about June so it's even harder to take time away knowing that my window of opportunity is half the year. 

I love adding MK for hunger. Hunger and sleep are the reasons I like to use it. I can't sleep more than 7-8 hours without it.

----------


## charger69

> It's not even a hunger issue. I am hungry about 2 hours after each meal but the way that my business has been, it is extremely hard for me to justify taking time to eat. My business is extremely busy up until about June so it's even harder to take time away knowing that my window of opportunity is half the year. 
> 
> I love adding MK for hunger. Hunger and sleep are the reasons I like to use it. I can't sleep more than 7-8 hours without it.


It also helps with the slin. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Livinlean

> MK doesn't seem to make me hungry, but I feel like I eat at the F'ing time, so maybe I don't notice. One thing that's helped me is carrying around ready to eat foods like homemade beef jerky, and homemade meal replacement bars. But I've also eaten cold chicken and rice more times than I care to admit, as have most of us I imagine.
> 
> You're lucky your rotator cuff stuff hasn't impacted your bench work... Shoulders can be finicky that way. 
> 
> Keep up the hard work!
> C-


My go to has been shakes. Massive homemade weight gainers essentially. 

I was speaking to my PT about bench work and we both agreed that the fact I warm up by using my massage gun (hypervolt) on my chest is why I am able to bench without discomfort. I focus on stimulating the bottom portion of my chest away from my shoulders but I do also get the upper chest going. Because of the massage gun warm up, I am able to do less aggressive warm up sets thus putting less toll on my shoulders and preserving energy for the heavy lifts.

----------


## Charlie67

I should try a massage gun, you're the third or fourth person to mention it, but I've never thought of using one on my chest to help my shoulder.

I totally know what you mean, by the time I feel warmed up, my shoulder is already irritated. Then I still have my workout to get through.... Like I said, shoulders are finicky little bitches.

----------


## Windex

It didn't click with me at first but I noticed I cut my nails a lot more often since adding MK. Call me crazy but I swear They grow faster.

----------


## i_SLAM_cougars

> It didn't click with me at first but I noticed I cut my nails a lot more often since adding MK. Call me crazy but I swear They grow faster.


Yeah, I get that too

----------


## Livinlean

> It didn't click with me at first but I noticed I cut my nails a lot more often since adding MK. Call me crazy but I swear They grow faster.





> Yeah, I get that too


100%. This is actually the first thing I notice when running GH or MK. The second is skin. I start getting questioned by my sister and girlfriend if I'm using some new face creams lol

----------


## Livinlean

Last night I came down with a pretty decent fever. Massive headache along with it and i just felt like death. I ended up taking 4g absorbic acid (vitamin c) and 10,000iu of Vitamin D and felt significantly better this morning but I did have to constantly wake up to have to shit (maybe 4-5 times). Normally 10-20g vitamin C is my go to and I swear its like i shit out whatever it wrong with me but I read about vitamin D in the 20-30,000iu range just for a couple days, dose was way higher than anything I ever tried so I decided to go with 10-15k iu range instead. Last night I felt worse than I have in years so I will report back with how this works. 

I wonder if the high doses of this cycle have given my body a toxic overload if thats a thing. I just haven't felt normal for a week or so. Anadrol will now be dropped to 50mg... I'm not eating enough food to warranty 100mg anyways so I may as well save that for later on. 

No intention of lowering my test + deca dose, if anything I will raise it or add something like EQ but first I've got to get myself to 100% here. No point doing crazy shit unless my diet and recovery are at 100%... If I can't eat my meals or lift heavy shit then the purpose of this cycle is defeated.

----------


## Charlie67

> It didn't click with me at first but I noticed I cut my nails a lot more often since adding MK. Call me crazy but I swear They grow faster.


Same here.

----------


## Charlie67

> I wonder if the high doses of this cycle have given my body a toxic overload if thats a thing. I just haven't felt normal for a week or so. Anadrol will now be dropped to 50mg... I'm not eating enough food to warranty 100mg anyways so I may as well save that for later on.


Whenever I get sick on cycle I start thinking like that, but it's always just a cold or whatever....

Love Anadrol , never ran more than 75mg.

Hope you feel better soon!

----------


## Windex

> Last night I came down with a pretty decent fever. Massive headache along with it and i just felt like death. I ended up taking 4g absorbic acid (vitamin c) and 10,000iu of Vitamin D and felt significantly better this morning but I did have to constantly wake up to have to shit (maybe 4-5 times). Normally 10-20g vitamin C is my go to and I swear its like i shit out whatever it wrong with me but I read about vitamin D in the 20-30,000iu range just for a couple days, dose was way higher than anything I ever tried so I decided to go with 10-15k iu range instead. Last night I felt worse than I have in years so I will report back with how this works. 
> 
> I wonder if the high doses of this cycle have given my body a toxic overload if thats a thing. I just haven't felt normal for a week or so. Anadrol will now be dropped to 50mg... I'm not eating enough food to warranty 100mg anyways so I may as well save that for later on. 
> 
> No intention of lowering my test + deca dose, if anything I will raise it or add something like EQ but first I've got to get myself to 100% here. No point doing crazy shit unless my diet and recovery are at 100%... If I can't eat my meals or lift heavy shit then the purpose of this cycle is defeated.


Are you recovered? What's progress like?

I got hit with the nastiest flu ever - first time with a flu/cold in years. Sprinkle on an ear infection to boot. I'm down 25 lbs since Valentine's day. Appetite is zero.

----------


## Livinlean

> Whenever I get sick on cycle I start thinking like that, but it's always just a cold or whatever....
> 
> Love Anadrol , never ran more than 75mg.
> 
> Hope you feel better soon!





> Are you recovered? What's progress like?
> 
> I got hit with the nastiest flu ever - first time with a flu/cold in years. Sprinkle on an ear infection to boot. I'm down 25 lbs since Valentine's day. Appetite is zero.


I ended up coming down with a stomach flu. Felt very similar to food poisoning. I swear, the orals made my digestive tract weaker or something... or at least it felt that way. 

I lost 15lbs in 5 days. Went from 225 down to 211 and now I'm at 217. A lot healthier at this weight and can actually move around. I started fasted cardio, nothing crazy, just 25 minutes 5 times a week. I'm still filling out the same shirts so it really just seems like I lost the added bloat. Strength is still progressing up even after dropping lantus and anadrol. I am still keeping humalog pre workout but only at 5iu. 

It also turns out that my shoulder was worse than expected. I had multiple injuries on my right side that were masking my partially torn rotator, supraspinatus (dont know if i spelt that right lol). So now I am just starting to incorporate shoulder days but on those days I just do active rehab work in hopes of soon being able to do a proper workout. 

The BPC157 didn't seem to make a huge difference. I am now running 1mg in the AM to see what a bigger dose would do. I may entertain the thought of trying this again but next time with BPC and TB500 if I don't heal properly here.

----------


## Livinlean

> Are you recovered? What's progress like?
> 
> I got hit with the nastiest flu ever - first time with a flu/cold in years. Sprinkle on an ear infection to boot. I'm down 25 lbs since Valentine's day. Appetite is zero.


Man thats a crazy amount of weight to drop in that 2 week span. Hope you're feeling better

----------


## Windex

> Man thats a crazy amount of weight to drop in that 2 week span. Hope you're feeling better


Back to about 90%. Appetite just going to take some time to come back slowly over the next week or so.

Ordering from Inno this week to try our Monster Plex.

----------


## Livinlean

Current AM weight: 209lbs. 

So 9 days ago I was 217, since then I started fasted cardio at 25 mins, upped it to 30 mins this week. 

My goal while I rehab this shoulder is to get some insulin sensitivity back. I've dropped my anadrol and humalog altogether. I dropped humalog because it wouldn't make sense to run it while trying to get sensitivity back. As for anadrol, id rather save it for when I have my cycle going at 100%.

Also added EQ at 600mg this Monday, I intended to add this at the start but held off as I wasn't sure how I felt about shooting a combined 10cc's a week but its not too bad. Also added 20mg anavar just for healing purposes. 

Diet has changed as well. Hovering at the 4100 calorie mark and I am tightening up very nicely. Staying at 5k calories for an extended period really helped with this part. Diet below. 


Meal 1 
3 eggs 
4 oz chicken 
2 slices white bread 
1 avocado 

Meal 2 (poke bowl) 
6oz tuna ahi 
150g white rice 
1/2 cup edamame 
Corn, carrots, cucumber, pickled ginger, imitation crab 
1/2 avocado 
1 tbsp spicy mayo 

Meal 3 
8oz chicken 
150g white rice
1/2 cup beans 
2 tbsp chipotle mayo 
2 tbsp sour cream 

Meal 4 (post workout shake) 
2 scoops isolate 
1 cup berries 
1/2 banana

Meal 5 
8oz chicken thighs 
150g white rice
1 tbsp coconut oil 

Meal 6 
8oz lean ground beef 
8oz sweet potato

----------


## Windex

Diet looks yummy.

My Monster-Plex came in today ... Stay tuned

----------


## Livinlean

> Diet looks yummy.
> 
> My Monster-Plex came in today ... Stay tuned


Owning a restaurant and meal prep company definitely allows me to be spoiled when it comes to my diet lol. 

Please keep us updated on the monster-plex! Im having issues with orals zapping my hunger so I would consider trying it out if you don't face any appetite suppression related issues

----------


## Windex

> Owning a restaurant and meal prep company definitely allows me to be spoiled when it comes to my diet lol. 
> 
> Please keep us updated on the monster-plex! Im having issues with orals zapping my hunger so I would consider trying it out if you don't face any appetite suppression related issues


Never believed in roid rage . Turned into a raging lunatic while I was in the gym.

I can't even explain the androgen load on this concoction. Won't know about appetite suppression until a few more days.

----------


## Windex

No appetite change but I'm also on 75mg of THC / day plus 25mg MK677.

----------


## Windex

Still no appetite change from the Monster Plex but I did go back to splitting MK677 into AM and PM and have notified a big surge in my appetite

----------


## Windex

Sent you a PM to inbox.

----------


## Livinlean

Just realized I forgot to post this but just over 2 weeks ago I stopped all upper body training altogether to help my shoulder heal. At that time I also decided to decrease my calories since I was switching to training 3 days a week which consisted of strictly legs.

Yesterday was my first day back hitting upper body and I chose to do back, today was chest. My supraspinatus felt fine although I still don't think I could do an over head press nor do I intend to attempt it too soon (unless I do a really light weight). The odd thing was that my front delt felt very weak but I felt it more so in the area of my bicep tendons. Sent over a text to my physiotherapist and he had a rehab routine over to me shortly and it seemed to help. Seems like I am at the point of now working through the pain to an extent. 

My gear has stayed the same through this corona virus thing as I do have pretty much a full gym set up at home. 1000mg test, 1000mg deca , 600mg EQ. I decided not to lower my dose because it was just about to fully start kicking in and since I have equipment at my disposal, why bother. 

My goal here is to do sets of 10 on each exercise and go as heavy as possible. I got to 225 bench for 10 with slow controlled negatives. 105 dumbbells for 8 slow controlled. Nothing crazy in terms of weight but a great step in the right direction. Feeling super motivated now to get everything back on track.

----------


## Livinlean

As stated above, I changed my diet to lower the calories due to less output. 

I made choices like removing my tuna ahi bowl because 1) its not cheap 2) it was a great protein to freeze with this corona virus going around. The fact that I can thaw and eat is great so I froze about 8lbs and will order more once my deep freeze comes in.

New diet puts me at just under 3200 cals. 234 carb, 124 fat, 274 protein. Once my body starts craving more food, I will sub out my shake for a real meal. Once I need even more food after that, I will add a shake to start my day since I can conveniently make that before leaving my home for the day. 

Choosing to hold off on intra workout drinks for now. I really only like them while using insulin . 

Meal 1
3 eggs
4 oz chicken
2 slices cobs high fibre white bread
1 avocado

Meal 2
8oz chicken
150g white rice
1/2 cup beans
2 tbsp chipotle mayo
2 tbsp sour cream

Meal 3 (pre workout shake)
1.5 scoops isolate
1/2 banana
2 tbsp natural PB 

Meal 4
8oz chicken thighs
150g white rice
1 tbsp coconut oil

Meal 5
8oz lean ground beef
8oz sweet potato

----------


## Livinlean

> Still no appetite change from the Monster Plex but I did go back to splitting MK677 into AM and PM and have notified a big surge in my appetite


Still no appetite change from the monster plex?

----------


## Windex

> Still no appetite change from the monster plex?


I stopped on Day 6 due to the gym closures. Saving the rest for when gym reopens. I had no change in appetite however between THC/CBD, Injectable B12, and MK677 my appetite is always high.

----------


## Livinlean

The new diet coupled with training regularly has me leaning out really nicely. I am down to 208 morning weight. 

I just got my slingshot in the mail today just in time for bench press. I thought the stress relief off my shoulder would be helpful. 

I am down 5lbs in about a week but filling out my shirts just fine. At this rate, I will be back on insulin and some sort of oral in about a week. I don't have a goal weight before doing this, more so about what I look like in the mirror. Increasing insulin sensitivity is the goal as stated earlier so I am looking at my fat deposits. Almost have my full 6 pack in however I am still holding a tiny bit of lower back fat. Looking like 10 weeks out right now so I will wait until I am about 8 week out shape and get the ball rolling. 

I wont bother posting my lifts right now. I am logging them but I am doing a 4 second negative, no hold, 1 second explosion and 2 second flex to ensure proper engagement of all muscle during this "rehab" phase. Things are going really well and I am excited about the strength I have already regained in my shoulder... I can shoulder press 55s again but the only trick is I can not go full range of motion otherwise I get a pinching pain in my rotator so I need to go just below 90 so that I get no pain. It'll take time to work through this but that is to be expected.

----------


## Windex

Hopefully that shoulder is back in business quickly

----------


## Windex

I've got a nice blast coming up when this whole thing smooths over.

Current HRT:

450mg Primo
150mg Test
100 Deca 
3IU GH
25mg MK677
20mg Cardarine
20mg Anavar 
HCG 
50mcg T4

Going to blast by adding in

Week 1-8

175mg Test(short ester blend)
525mg NPP
420mg Mast Prop
25mcg T3
50mcg T4

Day 14-24

210mg Tren Base per Day

Last 12 workouts : Monster-Plex Preworkout


Injectable Glutathione and Udoxyl from Day 1 for 12 weeks total.

Going to give BPC157+TB500 8 weeks after the blast.

----------


## Livinlean

> I've got a nice blast coming up when this whole thing smooths over.
> 
> Current HRT:
> 
> 450mg Primo
> 150mg Test
> 100 Deca 
> 3IU GH
> 25mg MK677
> ...


Now that's a pretty looking cycle my friend! 210mg tren base per day??

----------


## Windex

> Now that's a pretty looking cycle my friend! 210mg tren base per day??


Yes, 70mg 3X per day. Only for 10 days though

----------


## i_SLAM_cougars

> Yes, 70mg 3X per day. Only for 10 days though


Assuming your Tren base is dosed at 70mg/ml?

Mines dosed at 50, and the most I ever did at one time as 200mg just as an experiment. I’m pretty sure my blood ran cold for the next 6 hours. 

This should be a fun 10 days. Lucky you live in the cold. You try doing like that here in July when it’s 90 degrees and your body starts excreting sweat with the consistency of bacon grease. It’s... different.

----------


## Livinlean

Morning weight: 209lbs

Yesterday I decided I would transition to a lean bulk. I added an intra shake of 50g carbs (2 scoops clusterbomb by redcon). Today I will also add 2 scoops of isolate protein post workout followed by my regular meal. These two additions bring my calories to 3617 with 288 carb, 126 fat and 326 protein. 

Also added in 50mg anadrol taken pre workout as well as 7-10iu humalog pre workout.

Shoulder rebab is going great. I am able to do a lot of movements that I could not before. I can dumbbell shoulder press 45s, anything heavier gives me a pinching feeling but I seem to be able to do 5lbs more each day. I can also lateral raise without any pain. I'm not sure if the addition of anavar had any effect, it seems too soon as I've only added it 3 weeks ago and at 20mg but whatever it is, im happy to finally be able to lift like normal. Now it's time to regain my strength.

----------


## Windex

> Assuming your Tren base is dosed at 70mg/ml?
> 
> Mines dosed at 50, and the most I ever did at one time as 200mg just as an experiment. I’m pretty sure my blood ran cold for the next 6 hours. 
> 
> This should be a fun 10 days. Lucky you live in the cold. You try doing like that here in July when it’s 90 degrees and your body starts excreting sweat with the consistency of bacon grease. It’s... different.


Yuck does not sound fun. I'm half african and hate the heat. If I got the Tren sweats everyone talks about I'd toss it. Instead I get night tremors and my resting heart rate / pulse goes bananas.

Dosed at 100mg/mL, brewed with Lidocaine so no pip. I'm considering repeating 50mg 3x as that's what I did before. Still lots of time to decide. I like the idea of a big dose, no ester, and prime the body for growth.

----------


## Windex

> Morning weight: 209lbs
> 
> Yesterday I decided I would transition to a lean bulk. I added an intra shake of 50g carbs (2 scoops clusterbomb by redcon). Today I will also add 2 scoops of isolate protein post workout followed by my regular meal. These two additions bring my calories to 3617 with 288 carb, 126 fat and 326 protein. 
> 
> Also added in 50mg anadrol taken pre workout as well as 7-10iu humalog pre workout.
> 
> Shoulder rebab is going great. I am able to do a lot of movements that I could not before. I can dumbbell shoulder press 45s, anything heavier gives me a pinching feeling but I seem to be able to do 5lbs more each day. I can also lateral raise without any pain. I'm not sure if the addition of anavar had any effect, it seems too soon as I've only added it 3 weeks ago and at 20mg but whatever it is, im happy to finally be able to lift like normal. Now it's time to regain my strength.


Is it Syn Anavar and is it dosed at 10mg per tab? Just started on Anavar myself recently. 20mg/day

----------


## i_SLAM_cougars

> Yuck does not sound fun. I'm half african and hate the heat. If I got the Tren sweats everyone talks about I'd toss it. Instead I get night tremors and my resting heart rate / pulse goes bananas.
> 
> Dosed at 100mg/mL, brewed with Lidocaine so no pip. I'm considering repeating 50mg 3x as that's what I did before. Still lots of time to decide. I like the idea of a big dose, no ester, and prime the body for growth.


I seem to have found my happy place at 400mg per week. No side effects/good results. Sometimes I add in another 50mg or so, but it’s in base form pre workout. I sweat more during workouts, but that’s about it

----------


## Windex

> I seem to have found my happy place at 400mg per week. No side effects/good results. Sometimes I add in another 50mg or so, but it’s in base form pre workout. I sweat more during workouts, but that’s about it


I forget where I heard it - maybe on this board or on a podcast but a great quote "You don't choose the gear, it chooses you."

Me: 1gram Tren no problems. Winstrol ? Forget it. Test at anything barely above HRT - body gives me the middle finger.

----------


## Windex

> Now that's a pretty looking cycle my friend! 210mg tren base per day??


Modifying my blast. Going to see whether I'm on team EQ or not beyond just cruising / HRT(o) applications.

Week 1-16

150mg Test
100mg Deca 
300mg Primo 
900mg EQ
20mg Var/day
3IU HGH/day
30mg Cardarine/day
37.5mg MK677/Day


Week 16-24

250mg Test
100mg Deca
300mg Primo
600mg Mast
900mg EQ
20mg Anavar /day
3IU HGH/day
30mg Cardarine/day
37.5mg MK677/Day

Last 10 days

DAILY:
210mg Tren Base
2CC MonsterPlex (1CC for AM hypertrophy session and 1CC for same in PM) so that would be
- Injectable 10mg Methyl Sten
- Injectable 10mg Superdrol
- Injectable 20mg Halotestin 
- Injectable 2mg Oral Tren

----------


## Livinlean

> Is it Syn Anavar and is it dosed at 10mg per tab? Just started on Anavar myself recently. 20mg/day


Yes sir, it is syn dosed at 10mg per tab so I take 2 tabs. Plan on running it for another 4-6 weeks or so. I'm not sure if its making a difference but i'm not willing to go off and find out that it was.

----------


## Livinlean

> Modifying my blast. Going to see whether I'm on team EQ or not beyond just cruising / HRT(o) applications.
> 
> Week 1-16
> 
> 150mg Test
> 100mg Deca 
> 300mg Primo 
> 900mg EQ
> 20mg Var/day
> ...


That cycle looks wicked man! 

I think I will be playing around with EQ as well. Im at 600 but intend on increasing that when I lower or drop my deca but I need to go through this log and jot down start dates for my compounds so I can come up with a plan. My next potential pro qualifier got moved from July to Aug so that gives me 16.5 or so weeks. I get lean fairly fast so I'm thinking I have about 5-7 weeks of bulking ahead of me here as long as I can keep it tight (visible abs)

Just ordered myself some injectable dbol and superdrol. The next one I will be trying is that monsterplex you posted... Seems interesting for sure.

----------


## Livinlean

So at this point I have been on: 
EQ for 5 weeks 
Test and deca for 10 weeks 

I won't be tampering with these dosages. Instead I will run this for another 6.5 weeks which will take me to 10 weeks out. At that point I will drop the deca and wait two weeks before adding in tren A. That's if this show actually happens but I'm thinking I will have a pretty good idea at around the 10 week out mark of whether a show is a possibility or not... Right now I highly doubt it but I also don't want to regret not being able to do it because I'm "too fat". 

This is keeping me in check for my bulk as well. We all know its easier to pack on quality muscle when insulin sensitivity is in check and considering I will still be consuming a minimum of 3800 calories (and ramping up), I'll be in a pretty good spot to pack on lean tissue. 

I will post my updated diet later including my humalog plan which I started 3-4 days ago.

----------


## Livinlean

Current diet: 
Meal 1
3 duck eggs
250g potato 
2 scoops vegan protein in a veggie smoothie with spinach, red peppers, carrots and cucumbers 

Meal 2
8oz chicken
150g white rice
1/2 cup beans
2 tbsp chipotle mayo
2 tbsp sour cream

Meal 3 (pre workout shake)
1.5 scoops isolate
1/2 banana
2 tbsp natural PB

60mins pre workout 3.5iu pharm HGH 
15mins pre workout 10iu humalog

Intra workout shake: 
1 cup pomegranate 
2 scoops carb powder (cluster bomb) 
5g Leucine, 5g creatine, 10g glutamine

Meal 5 (post workout shake) 
2 cups egg whites 
1 cup blueberries
30g carbs from oats or cream of rice 

Meal 5
8oz chicken thighs
150g white rice
2 cups mixed veggies (bok choy, broccoli, cauliflower) 

Meal 6
8oz lean ground beef
8oz sweet potato

4190 cals, 390 carb, 120 fat, 379 protein 

This is my base diet but depending on the day, I am still hungry. As long as my abs stay in check I won't be shying away from snacks but I won't substitute one of these meals for sweets or cheats. The exception would be Saturday nights when I replace my beef meal with burgers or whatever cheat meal Im craving that week. I'll start posting my AM weigh ins here again as well as everything is once again on point and my body is near fully recovered. Also need to get some progress pictures taken but damn I'm a hairy beast right now lol

----------


## Ferenor

Cool log, following

----------


## Livinlean

AM weigh in: 209LB. 

Even tho everyone around me tells me I'm getting bigger and thinks I'm doing a proper bulk, my weight stays the same all while looking leaner in the mirror. This pharm grade GH seems to be working wonders. I also think the fact that I am training upper body again may play a role in everyone thinking i'm bulking, I must have been deflated to some extent with that 3-4 weeks period I took off from upper body training. 

Got in a pretty good back workout yesterday. Been really focusing on my form for pull ups and I feel a lot more lat engagement. I was never huge on assisted pull ups but I use them for a warm up before going body weight and it really helps me engage. Lats are my weak point currently as that is the feedback I received from the judges... I need wider lats alongside deeper abs.

Just finished up 30 minutes of fasted cardio on my rowing machine which is placed infront of my tv. Man was it tough for the first half, my back was so stiff... I haven't been sore like this in ages. 

Initially I had my GH dose pre fasted cardio to help with fat loss. I have now switched it to pre workout to help pack on some more size. At some point If I can get my hands on more supply I will split the dose and take it before fasted cardio and again before my workout but considering I have enough to run 3.5iu per day, I will keep the dose to once daily for now until I can get closer to 4.5-5IU.

----------


## Windex

> AM weigh in: 209LB. 
> 
> Even tho everyone around me tells me I'm getting bigger and thinks I'm doing a proper bulk, my weight stays the same all while looking leaner in the mirror. This pharm grade GH seems to be working wonders. I also think the fact that I am training upper body again may play a role in everyone thinking i'm bulking, I must have been deflated to some extent with that 3-4 weeks period I took off from upper body training. 
> 
> Got in a pretty good back workout yesterday. Been really focusing on my form for pull ups and I feel a lot more lat engagement. I was never huge on assisted pull ups but I use them for a warm up before going body weight and it really helps me engage. Lats are my weak point currently as that is the feedback I received from the judges... I need wider lats alongside deeper abs.
> 
> Just finished up 30 minutes of fasted cardio on my rowing machine which is placed infront of my tv. Man was it tough for the first half, my back was so stiff... I haven't been sore like this in ages. 
> 
> Initially I had my GH dose pre fasted cardio to help with fat loss. I have now switched it to pre workout to help pack on some more size. At some point If I can get my hands on more supply I will split the dose and take it before fasted cardio and again before my workout but considering I have enough to run 3.5iu per day, I will keep the dose to once daily for now until I can get closer to 4.5-5IU.


Which GH are you using ?

----------


## Ferenor

Damn seeing you somehow 100 kg lean make me want to cut some fat lol

----------


## Livinlean

> Which GH are you using ?


Lilly humatrope. I've got the cartridge without the pen so dosing can get a bit tricky sometimes lol

----------


## Livinlean

> Damn seeing you somehow 100 kg lean make me want to cut some fat lol


Im just under 100kg right now... Sitting at 95.5kg but the goal is to get closer to 100 with abs before I start cutting. 

Welcome to the forum man! I just realized your first post was on this thread lol

----------


## Ferenor

Thank you. My road is a bit longer but I guess "we are all gonna make it brah" hahah

----------


## Livinlean

Am weigh in: 206.6lb. 

Last night I ran out of beef so I subbed that meal out for 2 burgers, fries and soda. Somehow I'm down from my weigh in a couple days ago. I wasn't expecting or planning to drop weight with a 4200 calorie diet but with fasted cardio in place, I'm getting leaner while staying full and round. Too early to increase calories plus I usually cheat on Friday, Sat and Sunday nights anyways... At least 2 out of 3 of those dinners will be take out so if I make changes, it will be early next week. 

Attaching a picture I took a couple days ago post workout. Haven't had the chance to trim and get full progress pics done but I plan on doing so within the next week here so I can better gauge my progress.

----------


## kelkel

Arms look great!

----------


## Livinlean

> Arms look great!


Thanks Kel

----------


## Livinlean

My weight was hovering around 206-207 so I decided its time I start trying to build some muscle back. Abs are very visible and the goal is to keep them this way. I will be adding humalog at a hefty dose pre workout followed by a smaller dose post workout. Cardio will stay in at 20 minutes fasted everyday. Lantus on hand to add at some point but I may not end up doing so as insulin sensitivity is my primary concern here and lantus seemed to ruin that quite fast last time. The way I see it, the longer I keep my insulin sensitivity in check, the longer I can run insulin and keep seeing results. 

Diet wise, I have decreased fats to make room for more carbs. My total caloric intake has risen only 145 calories over the past plan posted on April 13th. Humalog 15iu pre workout followed by 10iu post workout will be the insulin protocol and I will adjust dosage and increase carb intake every few days as needed. 

Current diet:
Meal 1
3 Large eggs
200g potato
2 scoops vegan protein in a veggie smoothie with spinach, red peppers, carrots and cucumbers

Meal 2
8oz chicken
150g white rice
1/2 cup beans
2 tbsp chipotle mayo
2 tbsp sour cream

Meal 3
8oz chicken thighs
150g white rice
1 cup mixed veggies (bok choy, broccoli, cauliflower)

60mins pre workout 3.5iu pharm HGH
15mins pre workout 15iu humalog

Intra workout shake:
1 cup pure pomegranate juice 
2 scoops carb powder (cluster bomb)
1 scoop hydrolysate protein 
5g Leucine, 10g creatine, 20g glutamine

Immediately post workout 10iu Humalog 

Meal 5 (post workout shake)
2 cups egg whites
1 cup blueberries
1 cup oats 
20g honey 

Meal 5
6oz lean ground beef
8oz sweet potato 100g white rice 

Meal 6
2 scoops protein 
1/2 cup oats 
1 tbsp PB 

4335 cals, 458 carb, 96 fat, 394 protein

----------


## Livinlean

Yesterday I weighed in at 207.6, today 210.6. The only difference being the insulin . I missed my beef meal (750 calories) and still somehow weighed in 3lbs heavier. Shirt is much tighter today and I look really full/round. Let's see how this goes.

----------


## kelkel

My scale fucks with me. One day I'm where I should be and the next I'm 5 lbs lighter. It's either female or needs batteries, or both.

----------


## Windex

> My weight was hovering around 206-207 so I decided its time I start trying to build some muscle back. Abs are very visible and the goal is to keep them this way. I will be adding humalog at a hefty dose pre workout followed by a smaller dose post workout. Cardio will stay in at 20 minutes fasted everyday. Lantus on hand to add at some point but I may not end up doing so as insulin sensitivity is my primary concern here and lantus seemed to ruin that quite fast last time. The way I see it, the longer I keep my insulin sensitivity in check, the longer I can run insulin and keep seeing results. 
> 
> Diet wise, I have decreased fats to make room for more carbs. My total caloric intake has risen only 145 calories over the past plan posted on April 13th. Humalog 15iu pre workout followed by 10iu post workout will be the insulin protocol and I will adjust dosage and increase carb intake every few days as needed. 
> 
> Current diet:
> Meal 1
> 3 Large eggs
> 200g potato
> 2 scoops vegan protein in a veggie smoothie with spinach, red peppers, carrots and cucumbers
> ...


How's digestion / bloating with protein at 394g?

Curious to know the methodology behind the intro workout shake. Why the juice versus other options? and 10 vs 5 for creatine. I'm not an insulin user.

----------


## kelkel

> I'm not an insulin user.



Me either as it still scares me, but damn I hate it when I hear how effective guys claim it is....

----------


## Livinlean

> How's digestion / bloating with protein at 394g?
> 
> Curious to know the methodology behind the intro workout shake. Why the juice versus other options? and 10 vs 5 for creatine. I'm not an insulin user.


It's funny that you mention the digesting/bloating because it's been hell today. Digestion seems okay (no gas etc) but I am definitely bloated. I will be reducing my meat servings to 6oz... Don't seem to be getting hungry as I should be. I also started a probiotic a couple days ago with the idea that it would help with the higher protein intake. I may also need to add digestive enzymes..

As far as my creatine and glutamine dose goes, I really just took Mike Arnolds template of 5g creatine and 10g glutamine in 2 separate shakes but went ahead and combined it into 1 shake which I sip on during my workout. I think I could get away with half the dose (as it seems like you were hinting as well) but at the same time, MA and Milos both have higher amounts of creatine in their protocols so I just went with it. 

I've always done juice in my intra with another carb source for really no reason other than I wanted to. It used to be pineapple juice or whatever else I had, always pure so I could justify it as getting my fruits in lol... Only recently have I started using pomegranate juice due to its prostate health and heart health benefits as outlined by Dante Trudel. Here's a post where Dante talks about this https://www.instagram.com/p/BvsXumSDKzI/?hl=en

----------


## Livinlean

> Me either as it still scares me, but damn I hate it when I hear how effective guys claim it is....


I won't say its overrated but its definitely not for everyone and I feel like "effectiveness" is blown out of proportion. For a beginner, its a game changer mainly because you get the most insane pumps. Now, if you're a seasoned vet and already have the mind muscle connection down and have trained with BFR bands (so you know what an intense pump feels like), insulin will likely not give you insane pumps... Personally I don't feel anything over and above what I feel without insulin. Nutrient partitioning is my main reason. If I have an insane chest day and eat my ass half, I am that much stronger next chest day. 

To each their own. I know pro's who have never used it and on the other hand I know amateur gym rats who claim it is the holy grail.

----------


## Windex

> It's funny that you mention the digesting/bloating because it's been hell today. Digestion seems okay (no gas etc) but I am definitely bloated. I will be reducing my meat servings to 6oz... Don't seem to be getting hungry as I should be. I also started a probiotic a couple days ago with the idea that it would help with the higher protein intake. I may also need to add digestive enzymes..
> 
> As far as my creatine and glutamine dose goes, I really just took Mike Arnolds template of 5g creatine and 10g glutamine in 2 separate shakes but went ahead and combined it into 1 shake which I sip on during my workout. I think I could get away with half the dose (as it seems like you were hinting as well) but at the same time, MA and Milos both have higher amounts of creatine in their protocols so I just went with it. 
> 
> I've always done juice in my intra with another carb source for really no reason other than I wanted to. It used to be pineapple juice or whatever else I had, always pure so I could justify it as getting my fruits in lol... Only recently have I started using pomegranate juice due to its prostate health and heart health benefits as outlined by Dante Trudel. Here's a post where Dante talks about this https://www.instagram.com/p/BvsXumSDKzI/?hl=en


I use to get a lot of gas and bloating with similar macros which is why I asked :Smilie: . I thought it was dairy at first but just my body I suppose. I generally don't go over 250ish gram of protein in a meal plan for myself.

I've watched a few videos from Milos Sarcev as well as listening to a few big names talk about his protocols. He almost sold me on trying insulin . I think if I never touched DNP I'd be willing to try it.

Which Carb powder and protein powder are you using? With the juice do you use unflavoured? I like the idea of a fitness shake mixologist and combining fruity flavours.

I have thought about Johns intra workout shake recommendation. All the cluster dextrin products seem crazy expensive unless i'm looking in the wrong place.

----------


## Livinlean

> I use to get a lot of gas and bloating with similar macros which is why I asked. I thought it was dairy at first but just my body I suppose. I generally don't go over 250ish gram of protein in a meal plan for myself.
> 
> I've watched a few videos from Milos Sarcev as well as listening to a few big names talk about his protocols. He almost sold me on trying insulin . I think if I never touched DNP I'd be willing to try it.
> 
> Which Carb powder and protein powder are you using? With the juice do you use unflavoured? I like the idea of a fitness shake mixologist and combining fruity flavours.
> 
> I have thought about Johns intra workout shake recommendation. All the cluster dextrin products seem crazy expensive unless i'm looking in the wrong place.


So I cut out potatoes and took my meat serving size down to 6oz. Not only did it do the trick, I'm now getting hungry lol. 

The carb powder I use is cluster bomb by redcon (not cheap) and hydropure by nutrabolics. I use vanilla protein and some berry flavour or grape for carbs. Mixed with the pomegranate juice it actually tastes pretty good and just like you said, a fitness shake mixologist at work haha. 

True nutrition all sorts of carb powders at decent prices if you haven't checked them out. 

What was your bad experience with DNP if you don't mind me asking?

----------


## Windex

> So I cut out potatoes and took my meat serving size down to 6oz. Not only did it do the trick, I'm now getting hungry lol. 
> 
> The carb powder I use is cluster bomb by redcon (not cheap) and hydropure by nutrabolics. I use vanilla protein and some berry flavour or grape for carbs. Mixed with the pomegranate juice it actually tastes pretty good and just like you said, a fitness shake mixologist at work haha. 
> 
> True nutrition all sorts of carb powders at decent prices if you haven't checked them out. 
> 
> What was your bad experience with DNP if you don't mind me asking?


I'll have to fiddle around with a few ideas. I've mixed Gatorade Powder with Xtend and Biosteel before with some success.

Fouad has a supplement company now ". Wouldn't mind trying to support him and try his products. I think he lives in Kitchener or Windsor or something ?

Have you noticed some labs jacking the minimum order ? I don't blame them - I wouldn't want to go to the bank and post office just to ship out a couple vials of test.

I cannot decide what I wanna blast with. I really want to try new stuff got lots of time but also hard to break tradition with tried and true. Huge list of compounds I've never touched.

----------


## Livinlean

I've done the gatorade powder idea as well. Added pineapple juice and vanilla protein powder to it. I've never really been huge on adding BCAA to my intra, I would always just opt for 0.5-1 scoops of hydro protein. 

Fouad's pre workout is pretty good. Im basing my opinion on a single sample that I got from him at last year's Canadian nationals and I would imagine the rest of his line being top notch as well. The energy from his pre was good (although i'm pretty caffeine sensitive) and the pumps were unreal. The thing is I have a wholesale account for my supplements so I likely will not be purchasing his products until they are sold in stores... Just can't justify paying more than double the price. 

Have not noticed anything in terms of minimum order pricing. I have a local rep so I wouldn't know anyways... guess I'm kinda lucky that way. I can't argue with the tried and true method. I tried something different with this cycle, I prefer NPP at about 600mg but I chose to try deca at a higher dose of 1000mg. I kind of wish I stuck to NPP as the strength was a lot better. I honestly do not feel like I am on a gram of deca at all. Puts things into perspective for me realizing that 600 NPP does more for me than 1000mg of deca. With that said, it's all an experiment... I wouldn't have known if I didn't try. Kind of actually debating dropping the deca when I run out (I have 1/4 bottle left) and just switching to NPP but it just seems like a waste of time to do that now.

----------


## Windex

> Me either as it still scares me, but damn I hate it when I hear how effective guys claim it is....


Did you pull the trigger on MK677 ?

----------


## Windex

> I've done the gatorade powder idea as well. Added pineapple juice and vanilla protein powder to it. I've never really been huge on adding BCAA to my intra, I would always just opt for 0.5-1 scoops of hydro protein. 
> 
> Fouad's pre workout is pretty good. Im basing my opinion on a single sample that I got from him at last year's Canadian nationals and I would imagine the rest of his line being top notch as well. The energy from his pre was good (although i'm pretty caffeine sensitive) and the pumps were unreal. The thing is I have a wholesale account for my supplements so I likely will not be purchasing his products until they are sold in stores... Just can't justify paying more than double the price. 
> 
> Have not noticed anything in terms of minimum order pricing. I have a local rep so I wouldn't know anyways... guess I'm kinda lucky that way. I can't argue with the tried and true method. I tried something different with this cycle, I prefer NPP at about 600mg but I chose to try deca at a higher dose of 1000mg. I kind of wish I stuck to NPP as the strength was a lot better. I honestly do not feel like I am on a gram of deca at all. Puts things into perspective for me realizing that 600 NPP does more for me than 1000mg of deca. With that said, it's all an experiment... I wouldn't have known if I didn't try. Kind of actually debating dropping the deca when I run out (I have 1/4 bottle left) and just switching to NPP but it just seems like a waste of time to do that now.


Makes sense on the supplements. I discovered a company / online store called "Canada Protein". Aside from selling protein you can also buy things like carb powder in bulk. Cluster Dextrin is only $60 for 2kg. I don't know how relevant the other ingredients are in terms of cofactors when I read the labels of the brands.

Battle Juice was another highly totes product but $60 for 20 servings is highway robbery to me.

I think I can make my own makeshift intro workout using raw ingredients

----------


## Livinlean

> Makes sense on the supplements. I discovered a company / online store called "Canada Protein". Aside from selling protein you can also buy things like carb powder in bulk. Cluster Dextrin is only $60 for 2kg. I don't know how relevant the other ingredients are in terms of cofactors when I read the labels of the brands.
> 
> Battle Juice was another highly totes product but $60 for 20 servings is highway robbery to me.
> 
> I think I can make my own makeshift intro workout using raw ingredients


I actually use Canadian protein for some of my carbs and vegan protein. Thanks for the reminder, I just went on and purchased vanilla and chocolate vegan protein alongside some maltodextrin and dextrose. Their price on Cluster Dextrin is good as well, same price I buy for my clusterbomb, or just about anyways. 

Making your own using raw ingredients is the way to go. I've done it before and will do again in the future I'm sure.

----------


## Livinlean

So the past few days I have been in contact with Milos and really contemplating having him take over my off season and helping me grow and hit my weight cap for classic. My only problem is that I can't risk shelling out 5K (canadian) for the 6 months. If we weren't dealing with Covid-19 it would be a different story but I don't want to run into a situation where I need money for my restaurant. 

After speaking to him and getting his opinion on things, although I haven't decided for sure, I think I am going to go into a hard bulk and maybe hire him down the road if I can't work things out on my own... Everyone around me is telling me that I am too lean and that this is a good opportunity to take advantage of a "rebound". My prep coach came by last week and told me that I'm way too lean right now which is what sparked my interest in speaking with Milos. 

I don't plan on changing my cycle as it is kicking in full effect but rather adding insulin and high carbs for the next few weeks before I drop the deca and make way for other compounds. 

The main thing is to make sure my body is at 100% and I'm definitely really close to it. I am shoulder pressing a plate per side which isn't that great but its progressing every week. My close grip is back up to 225 x 10 and my incline BB is at 275 x 3 all very clean, 4 second negatives. I am doing 3-4 second negative on everything, 1 second concentric with no pause at the bottom and a 2 second squeeze at the top. The squeeze has been a game changer in terms of rehab... Not really sure why maybe its a shock to my body as I never really squeeze this way.

----------


## Livinlean

Morning weight: 211.4lbs

Changed up my diet a bit. Three days a week I will be hitting 2 a days, those days I consume 5418 cals, 674 carb, 125 fat, 397 protein, 56 fibre. Another 3 days a week I will be hitting a single muscle group and I consume 4963 cals, 588 carb, 124 fat, 370 protein, 56 fibre. Yesterday was my first 2 a day and I was hungry after those meals. My carbs are timed mainly around my workout with 300g being pre and post on my single workout day. When I train twice, my largest carb consumption happens during my first workout (300g) with another 90g intra workout for my second workout. 

I will stick to this for a little while and see how my body responds. So far it is not responding the way I expected (usually I soak up glycogen and water and blow up) but as long as my strength progresses, we will call it a win. 

For 4-6 weeks I will be trying to add weight in a clean fashion. The 2 a days, combined with fasted cardio on my single workout days should help in that regard. Depending on how this period goes, I will either decide to take some time off the juice to let my body recover, or if things are going as they should, I will make another change and keep going. I plan on listening to my body and of course, take blood work into consideration. 

I am leaning towards bulking up to 225 range, then cruising for 8 weeks or so at a low test dose, lets say 250mg while keeping cals up to maintain that 225lb. I'm okay with using HGH and insulin during this time to keep the weight up but bringing down AAS usage will be the focus. From there, I will bring on an off-season coach. Al though I considered it now, I think it would be wise to hire a coach after I take some time off so that my body is refreshed that way I get the most out of it. Plus, that would put my starting weight for the bulk right around my highest weight which should have me blast past my PR. As usual, its easier said then done but this is my plan going forward. It may change but I just thought I'd get it out there so people understand my mind set here. 

I should mention, the pro qualifier I was planning on doing is now cancelled until 2021. I already had the push to drop the men's physique shorts and switch over to classic/BB but now it's time to make it happen. I fully expect this to be a long journey which is why I want to plan for some sort of time off in the mix. I will be bringing on one of two coaches. Milos sparks my interest the most. Hearing his interviews over the years, for the most part I seem to be on the same page as him in terms of carbs around my workout. It seems to work for me. His body of work speaks for itself and his past clients have nothing but great things to say. Having a coach is a mental thing as well and having someone in your corner who cares makes the world of a difference (this is why I use my good friend and local coach for prep). The other coach I have been watching for the better part of the year is AJ sims. He keeps his guys lean all year round and is able to pack mass on them. Both guys use intense workout plans to increase caloric expenditure which allows the consumption of more food. All of this lines up for me. Neither guys are cheap but AJ is roughly about 2/3 the price of Milos so I do want to make sure my body is exactly where it needs to be to start with a coach... No use starting with one just to have them put me on a cruise to let my body "recover". Overall I lean towards Milos as my goal is off-season coaching... If prep was my concern than maybe I would be leaning towards AJ. Either way, I have a few months to make up my mind and in the meantime I plan to put in work to be in a good starting point to work with a top level coach.

----------


## Livinlean

Yesterday's morning workout consisted of monster sets so I did not log it. The goal was muscle activation and exhaustion and I felt logging my lift may get in the way of that. 

My PM workout was different. I hit arms. Two heavy movements for each of biceps and triceps followed by 2 monster sets. Here's how it went. 

Warm up with standing curls and cable press downs 
Ez bar curls 1 x 6-8 
35s x 8 

Incline DB Skull crushers 1 x 6-8
45 x 10 

Close grip bench 1 x 6-8
275 x 6 

Standing Hammer curls 1 x 6-8
45 x 8 

Followed up with 2 monster sets of 5 exercises each. 10 second break in between sets and 120 second break between monster sets. 

Nothing impressive in terms of weight but I was extremely happy to get 275 on close grip for 6. Just a few weeks ago I couldn't even do a plate without pain due to my rotator cuff issue.

----------


## Windex

I'm not at your caliber of mixology but this is what I have so far:

8g BCAA Blue Raspberry
15g Carbs Orange Gatorade Powder
10g Glutamine
5g Creatine
Will try with half scoop vanilla whey next workout 
Water + Ice

I'm going to order from Canadian Protein today. Their unflavoured cluster dextrin and EAA's of some flavour.

Also going to try with coconut water and maybe pinch of salt.

----------


## Livinlean

> I'm not at your caliber of mixology but this is what I have so far:
> 
> 8g BCAA Blue Raspberry
> 15g Carbs Orange Gatorade Powder
> 10g Glutamine
> 5g Creatine
> Will try with half scoop vanilla whey next workout 
> Water + Ice
> 
> ...


Coconut water would be great for the electrolytes. I can see salt being a great addition as well, I add it to my pre workout. 

Two things I would recommend, the clinic dose for improved performance is 30g of carbs. I've seen 20-30g but Fouad mentioned the clinic dose being 30g. 

For protein, It seems hydrolyzed whey works better for intra or really any time around the workout. I don't believe there is clinic evidence but rather bro science. I forget if it was john meadows or someone else who brought it up and they pointed to the possible higher dose of leucine in hydro.

2g sea salt or pink salt pre workout is a game changer. It's a staple for contest prep especially the last few weeks when it is hard to achieve a proper pump. I've noticed the results are more profound in my natural clients however it definitely does a great job for me as well.

----------


## Livinlean

> I'm not at your caliber of mixology but this is what I have so far:
> 
> 8g BCAA Blue Raspberry
> 15g Carbs Orange Gatorade Powder
> 10g Glutamine
> 5g Creatine
> Will try with half scoop vanilla whey next workout 
> Water + Ice
> 
> ...


I should also mention, I did not like the blue raspberry flavour EAA by canadian protein. It tasted way too sweet but a fake sweet like you get with sweeteners. Even when watered down it did not taste good so I threw it away. I believe some reviews also stated that about the flavour so I would stay away from that one for sure. Personally I will likely use their unflavoured next time after that bad experience.

----------


## Livinlean

> Coconut water would be great for the electrolytes. I can see salt being a great addition as well, I add it to my pre workout. 
> 
> Two things I would recommend, the clinic dose for improved performance is 30g of carbs. I've seen 20-30g but Fouad mentioned the clinic dose being 30g. 
> 
> For protein, It seems hydrolyzed whey works better for intra or really any time around the workout. I don't believe there is clinic evidence but rather bro science. I forget if it was john meadows or someone else who brought it up and they pointed to the possible higher dose of leucine in hydro.
> 
> 2g sea salt or pink salt pre workout is a game changer. It's a staple for contest prep especially the last few weeks when it is hard to achieve a proper pump. I've noticed the results are more profound in my natural clients however it definitely does a great job for me as well.


Sorry, I was a bit off. If your workout is under 75 minutes then your carb intake is fine. Over 75 minutes and 30g/hour is recommended. 

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4008807/

----------


## Windex

I'll give it a read thanks ! And unflavoured EAA sounds like a smart idea can customize from there. I don't have any hydrolyzed whey just a blend. I use so little protein powder in my meal plan it takes forever to go through. The protein will give me another 3g if Leucine on top of the BCAA protein.

----------


## kelkel

> I should mention, the pro qualifier I was planning on doing is now cancelled until 2021. I already had the push to drop the men's physique shorts and switch over to classic/BB but now it's time to make it happen. I fully expect this to be a long journey which is why I want to plan for some sort of time off in the mix. I will be bringing on one of two coaches. Milos sparks my interest the most. Hearing his interviews over the years, for the most part I seem to be on the same page as him in terms of carbs around my workout. It seems to work for me. His body of work speaks for itself and his past clients have nothing but great things to say. Having a coach is a mental thing as well and having someone in your corner who cares makes the world of a difference (this is why I use my good friend and local coach for prep). The other coach I have been watching for the better part of the year is AJ sims. He keeps his guys lean all year round and is able to pack mass on them. Both guys use intense workout plans to increase caloric expenditure which allows the consumption of more food. All of this lines up for me. Neither guys are cheap but AJ is roughly about 2/3 the price of Milos so I do want to make sure my body is exactly where it needs to be to start with a coach... No use starting with one just to have them put me on a cruise to let my body "recover". Overall I lean towards Milos as my goal is off-season coaching... If prep was my concern than maybe I would be leaning towards AJ. Either way, I have a few months to make up my mind and in the meantime I plan to put in work to be in a good starting point to work with a top level coach.



I can imagine Milos charges an arm and a leg....

----------


## Livinlean

> I can imagine Milos charges an arm and a leg....


Actually a bit more reasonable than I expected but still not cheap. 3500USD for 6 months. I'm okay spending the money but it's just tough with this covid stuff going on and myself being a restaurant owner. I do meal prep as well and likely thats keeping me afloat.

----------


## kelkel

> Actually a bit more reasonable than I expected but still not cheap. 3500USD for 6 months. I'm okay spending the money but it's just tough with this covid stuff going on and myself being a restaurant owner. I do meal prep as well and likely thats keeping me afloat.



I'd imagine you can find guys just as good for half that. They just don't have the "name" to go with it.

----------


## Livinlean

> I'd imagine you can find guys just as good for half that. They just don't have the "name" to go with it.


100% agree. I'd argue AJ is just as good if not better. For me, I've been following and "copying" Milos' plans for a while. It would be nice to actually have the real deal as opposed to trying to decipher stuff I see online/in his interviews and make a protocol off that. It's just a personal thing I guess.

Normally I would shy away from a big name because they likely won't give a damn about you but I know a local competitor using him and he had nothing but great things to say in regards to attention to detail.

----------


## Livinlean

Monday April 27 210.4
Tuesday 211.2
Wednesday 214.2
Thursday 215.2

Weight is progressing in the right direction. Muscles are full and round and I am still staying lean. Pictures below are taken today.

----------


## kelkel

Veinage!

----------


## Windex

Sweet progesss.

Did yoh ever get water retention in finger/knuckles or or in ankles from MK or GH? I dropped my MK down to 15mg

----------


## Livinlean

> Sweet progesss.
> 
> Did yoh ever get water retention in finger/knuckles or or in ankles from MK or GH? I dropped my MK down to 15mg


Water retention is ridiculous from MK and to a lesser extent from generic HGH as well. Right now I am on pharm and did not notice anything at all but I did gradually increase my dosage. 

I was debating adding another 5iu of HGH to my routine, that would be chinese generic. If I do that, I will definitely update about water retention and lethargy.

----------


## Windex

> Water retention is ridiculous from MK and to a lesser extent from generic HGH as well. Right now I am on pharm and did not notice anything at all but I did gradually increase my dosage. 
> 
> I was debating adding another 5iu of HGH to my routine, that would be chinese generic. If I do that, I will definitely update about water retention and lethargy.


Any experience on Primatropin?

I've been training at a private gym and went back to monster plex preworkout. Today I'm going to stop after 7 days. Appetite took a 180. Couldn't even ice cream with a gun to my head. My sleep also took a nose dive for two consecutive nights.

In the future I'd only use it for 1 off workouts where I knew it was going to be max intensity with a training partner for drop sets, negatives, forced repatriation etc.

----------


## Livinlean

> Any experience on Primatropin?
> 
> I've been training at a private gym and went back to monster plex preworkout. Today I'm going to stop after 7 days. Appetite took a 180. Couldn't even ice cream with a gun to my head. My sleep also took a nose dive for two consecutive nights.
> 
> In the future I'd only use it for 1 off workouts where I knew it was going to be max intensity with a training partner for drop sets, negatives, forced repatriation etc.


I've used primatropin once but didn't notice too much from it. Could have been that I didn't give it enough time to work its magic before switching to another brand. It doesn't seem to be recommended very highly even tho the guys who carry syn typically carry it as well. On the other hand, the HGH carried by Inno's reps is typically backed by good reviews but no personal experience with those. 

In terms of appetite going to shit, I noticed in my logs that in the past I was using ginger root extract with heavy dose orals and had no issue. I recently picked up charcoal activated ginger and have recommended it to a few buddies with appetite issues and they've loved it. It can be found online or at a local organic grocer type of store. 

Monster plex is on my radar. Right now I have injectable dbol on hand which I will be adding once my weight plateaus a bit. Im up to 217 this morning... A bit softer and I have a cheat meal tonite and tomorrow night so chances are that I will be 220 with abs fairly soon but I will need to make some tweaks to ensure I stay lean... T3 addition being one of them. Nothing crazy, just going to start at 25mcg.

----------


## Windex

> So I cut out potatoes and took my meat serving size down to 6oz. Not only did it do the trick, I'm now getting hungry lol. 
> 
> The carb powder I use is cluster bomb by redcon (not cheap) and hydropure by nutrabolics. I use vanilla protein and some berry flavour or grape for carbs. Mixed with the pomegranate juice it actually tastes pretty good and just like you said, a fitness shake mixologist at work haha. 
> 
> True nutrition all sorts of carb powders at decent prices if you haven't checked them out. 
> 
> What was your bad experience with DNP if you don't mind me asking?


The short version is DNP should've killed me. 

I had

- Hyperthermia
- Tachypnea
- Tachycardia
- Dehydration

All at the same time. This was on a very moderate and humble dose and only in the first week. I felt really off, a walking zombie one day. Admitted myself to the hospital where all of the above really started to happen. Gut feeling / intuition. Second piece of luck was both the doctor and poison control knew what DNP even was and had experience prior.

Hilariously enough I was worried about the legal ramifications, maybe subconsciously I'd rather die than rot in prison lol.

----------


## Livinlean

> The short version is DNP should've killed me. 
> 
> I had
> 
> - Hyperthermia
> - Tachypnea
> - Tachycardia
> - Dehydration
> 
> ...


Damn dude that is crazy. Had I heard a story like that, I probably would not have even ever touched it.

----------


## Livinlean

Friday 217
Saturday 217.2

Lower back and shoulder pumps are insane. They are at the point where they are getting in the way of my workout... Similar to how I feel on a post show rebound. Makes me think that I got leaner than I had initially thought.. Being covered in hair head to toe makes it heard to gauge how lean you really are. 

Im still sticking to controller eccentric and controlled concentric movements for now with a squeeze to ensure proper rehab of my shoulder. This type of training seems to be building a much better mind-muscle connection as well. The next step will be incorporating DC principles into this which I will start to do later this week... Just going to listen to my body and not worry too much about lifting heavy until my body is ready.

----------


## Livinlean

Maintained 217 through the weekend. I will keep the calories the same to start the week (5k), reassess on Tuesday or Wednesday. Insulin protocol will be a bit different now with lantus and humalog in the mix. 

HGH 3.5iu ~30 mins prior to cardio 
Lantus 30iu ~60 mins prior to meal 1 
Humalog 15iu ~15 mins pre workout 
Humalog 20iu ~immediately pre workout. 

Last week I seemed the gain more weight after my 2 a days. Possibly due to more insulin? This week I will be doing fasted cardio and 1 workout per day everyday with the exception of Sunday. Although the twice a days had me gaining weight, I felt very drained so I will ease off this week and see if I feel better. 

My shoulder pump is insane. Im literally doing raises with 25s and pressing 45s and they are ready to explode. Still easing into weights as I don't want to get risky with my rotators just yet... Nor do I even need to as they are responding really well.

----------


## kelkel

Delts are popping! Awesome! I friggin miss lateral raises....

----------


## Livinlean

> Delts are popping! Awesome! I friggin miss lateral raises....


I miss them too man. I've been doing partial side raises with a slight bend and they seem to help with the pain quite a bit. 

Currently looking on the market for a smith machine to add to my home gym. Only problem is that I don't want a cheapo unit and am either waiting for a smith+squat rack combo so I can replace my current squat rack or a commercial smith machine. I would be doing that exercise you recommended every shoulder day if I had a smith.

----------


## charger69

> I miss them too man. I've been doing partial side raises with a slight bend and they seem to help with the pain quite a bit. 
> 
> Currently looking on the market for a smith machine to add to my home gym. Only problem is that I don't want a cheapo unit and am either waiting for a smith+squat rack combo so I can replace my current squat rack or a commercial smith machine. I would be doing that exercise you recommended every shoulder day if I had a smith.


Looking great. I feel like I am just withering away after looking at people like you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Livinlean

> Looking great. I feel like I am just withering away after looking at people like you.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You'll be fine my man. That muscle memory will bounce back in no time once you hit the weights again. 

Im just extra motivated due to coming off my rotator injury. I had just been able to finally hit my upper body properly when all this Covid stuff happened and I was a few weeks into a heavy cycle. Otherwise I would have probably just taken some time off and let my body recover before hitting a blast after coming back into the gym... Which is precisely what people like yourself can do

----------


## Livinlean

Bumping up calories a bit as of tomorrow. Based off my PM weight it looks like I will be down weight tomorrow and considering I've followed my current plan for a week, its time to make a change anyways. I had a feeling my metabolism was revving quite high considering I maintained 217 all while having cheat meals Friday, Saturday and Sunday... Nothing crazy but at least 6-800 calories above my normal intake each of those days. Here's my new plan as of tomorrow, small tweaks yielded a 500 calorie jump. I just got my digestion locked down (or hope so) so I was refraining from making any major changes. Oh yea, and adding 25mg injectable Dbol pre workout starting tomorrow! 

30-60mins pre cardio 3.5iu pharm HGH

Fasted cardio days (As of May 4): 
30-60mins pre cardio 3.5iu pharm HGH

~8am: 30iu Lantus 
Meal 1: 9am
3 Large eggs
2 slices high fibre white bread 
1/2 avocado 
+ Shake:
1 scoop isolate protein
100g banana
20g honey 
832 cals, 87 carb, 29 fat, 57 protein

Meal 2: noon
8oz chicken
200g white rice
1/2 cup beans
2 tbsp chipotle mayo
2 tbsp sour cream
812 cals, 87 carb, 21 fat, 66 protein 

Meal 3: 3pm 
7oz chicken thighs
250g white rice
1 tbsp coconut oil 
1 cup mixed veggies (bok choy, broccoli, cauliflower)
10oz organic berry juice 
845 cals, 100 carb, 28 fat, 47 protein 

~15mins pre workout 15iu humalog

Intra workout shake:
1 cup pure pomegranate juice 
2 scoops carb powder (cluster bomb)
30g maltodextrin 
30g dextrose 
5g Leucine, 5g creatine, 10g glutamine
570 cals, 143 carb, 0 fat, 1 protein 

~Immediately post workout 20iu Humalog 

Meal 4: 6pm (post workout shake + cereal)
2 cups egg whites
1 cup blueberries
1 cup oats 
20g honey 
1.5 cups crave cereal 
1012 cals, 150 carb, 13 fat, 73 protein 

Meal 5: 7pm 
7oz chicken thighs
250g white rice
1 tbsp coconut oil 
1 cup mixed veggies (bok choy, broccoli, cauliflower)
762 cals, 80 carb, 28 fat, 47 protein

Meal 6: 9pm 
2 scoops protein 
1 cup oats 
1 tbsp PB 
689 cals, 66 carb, 15 fat, 70 protein 
5522 cals, 713 carb, 134 fat, 361 protein, 55 fibre

----------


## Livinlean

Am weight: 216.8lb so slightly down. I'm glad I took the time to make adjustments yesterday so I'm not scrambling now trying to figure out what to do. 

I forgot to mention the strength increase since adding insulin . The glycogen must be making a huge difference, I look very round but the strength is insane. Last week I got 275 x 5 on flat bench. I was very impressive. Yesterday I tried the same weight, got 10 reps very easy. Attempted 315 and got 4... I would have got 2 more if I had a spotter. The rotator feels recovered in all movements other than shoulders but I will find out in a couple days how it holds up on DB shoulder press and barbell military as those have been my hardest movements.

----------


## kelkel

> I miss them too man. I've been doing partial side raises with a slight bend and they seem to help with the pain quite a bit. 
> 
> Currently looking on the market for a smith machine to add to my home gym. Only problem is that I don't want a cheapo unit and am either waiting for a smith+squat rack combo so I can replace my current squat rack or a commercial smith machine. I would be doing that exercise you recommended every shoulder day if I had a smith.



There's a current thread on here about home gyms. I've trained at home for 15 years now only going to a commercial gym maybe 5 times in that time span. If you have the right equipment at home you'll avoid gyms like the plague. 

I highly recommend Body Solid brand for a smith machine. Guaranteed for life and replacement parts are free if you're the original owner. I just had to replace a part on my bench and did not realize it was free as I've had it for 15 years. With mine you can squat on the smith or outside it. It also has a selectorized weight stack (pretty heavy) that you can also hang more weight on. High and low pulleys as well. Great machine.

----------


## Livinlean

> There's a current thread on here about home gyms. I've trained at home for 15 years now only going to a commercial gym maybe 5 times in that time span. If you have the right equipment at home you'll avoid gyms like the plague. 
> 
> I highly recommend Body Solid brand for a smith machine. Guaranteed for life and replacement parts are free if you're the original owner. I just had to replace a part on my bench and did not realize it was free as I've had it for 15 years. With mine you can squat on the smith or outside it. It also has a selectorized weight stack (pretty heavy) that you can also hang more weight on. High and low pulleys as well. Great machine.


Oh wow, you listed what I am looking for. I don't need the weight stack part (I already have a function trainer) but a quick google search found me the unit I need. Body-Solid Series 7 Smith Machine GS348Q. Now I just need to find someone who has it in stock which wont be easy but I'm also not in a huge hurry... I can do without a smith for now. 

I'll still keep a gym membership for the odd time I want to train with a buddy but for the most part, I will be training at home going forward. Also will likely be training clients out of this gym once it is complete as I do have a good amount of my local online client base looking for in person training.

----------


## kelkel

> Oh wow, you listed what I am looking for. I don't need the weight stack part (I already have a function trainer) but a quick google search found me the unit I need. Body-Solid Series 7 Smith Machine GS348Q. Now I just need to find someone who has it in stock which wont be easy but I'm also not in a huge hurry... I can do without a smith for now. 
> 
> I'll still keep a gym membership for the odd time I want to train with a buddy but for the most part, I will be training at home going forward. Also will likely be training clients out of this gym once it is complete as I do have a good amount of my local online client base looking for in person training.


Nice. Now start keeping your eye on Craigs List and local neighborhood group social media sites as well. You can find some great deals that way. I'd highly suggest a vertical leg press if you can find one as well. Love mine. A 45 sled would be nice but you need to load literally twice the weight and it takes up twice the space as well.

----------


## Livinlean

> Nice. Now start keeping your eye on Craigs List and local neighborhood group social media sites as well. You can find some great deals that way. I'd highly suggest a vertical leg press if you can find one as well. Love mine. A 45 sled would be nice but you need to load literally twice the weight and it takes up twice the space as well.


I thought about a vertical leg press but instead went with a regular leg press. It's a commercial unit coming from china set to arrive on May 20th. 45 degree unit. I also have a hack squat and sissy squat so leg days are pretty damn brutal here. 

The big thing I need to add is some sort of lat pull down. Im being extra picky on this one and looking for a stand alone commercial unit. 

I literally go on craigslist and facebook marketplace multiple times a day haha

----------


## kelkel

> I thought about a vertical leg press but instead went with a regular leg press. It's a commercial unit coming from china set to arrive on May 20th. 45 degree unit. I also have a hack squat and sissy squat so leg days are pretty damn brutal here. 
> 
> The big thing I need to add is some sort of lat pull down. Im being extra picky on this one and looking for a stand alone commercial unit. 
> 
> I literally go on craigslist and facebook marketplace multiple times a day haha



Nice. I just didn't want to have to load all the damn plates and take up the extra room in my basement. Post a pic when you get it! Re lat pull down, Just throw in the $$ and get the Body Solid smith with the high and low pulley. You won't regret it at all. By the time you buy a stand alone unit it may equal out anyway?

----------


## Livinlean

> Nice. I just didn't want to have to load all the damn plates and take up the extra room in my basement. Post a pic when you get it! Re lat pull down, Just throw in the $$ and get the Body Solid smith with the high and low pulley. You won't regret it at all. By the time you buy a stand alone unit it may equal out anyway?


So heres my problem with the high pulley, what are you using to keep you in place? I currently have a high pulley system already but I can't do a lat pulldown because it lifts me off the bench. I haven't been able to find a bench that would lock my legs in place so I don't go flying up... Do you have one of those?

----------


## kelkel

> So heres my problem with the high pulley, what are you using to keep you in place? I currently have a high pulley system already but I can't do a lat pulldown because it lifts me off the bench. I haven't been able to find a bench that would lock my legs in place so I don't go flying up... Do you have one of those?



Innovation brother! I lower the bar down to just a few inches over the top of the bench and load the bar up. Slide in with your legs under the bar and it holds you down perfectly. I can take a pic later if you like.

----------


## Livinlean

> Innovation brother! I lower the bar down to just a few inches over the top of the bench and load the bar up. Slide in with your legs under the bar and it holds you down perfectly. I can take a pic later if you like.


Genius. I tried everything except that lol. 

I actually came across a sweet deal on a commercial unit on craigslist. Same brand as my functional trainer so I know its a quality unit. Going to go check it out tomorrow but I'm definitely not as desperate for one now after your recommendation. Appreciate it brother!

----------


## Livinlean

So because my weight was stalling at 217, I decided to bump my lantus to 50iu. Most consider 50 to be the starting point anyways but I just wanted to be safe. I also had to increase my calories to 6000. 

Wednesday 216.4
Thursday 218.4
Friday 219.4
Saturday 221.4

Weight is now progressing back up. I feel because I have cardio added, it is harder to gain weight which is what warranted the lantus increase. I am only 4lbs away from my goal of 225lb lean and I am 2 weeks in (I gave myself a 6 week timeline). Since I only have a few more days worth of lantus left if dosed at 50iu, I will run it until I run out. I will then use humalog to maintain whatever weight I am... The plan was also to lean out and get insulin sensitivity back but I don't think thats an issue at all because I am incredibly lean right now. I saw my prep coach a couple days ago and he couldn't believe his eyes. He is going to be trying the protocol the exact way I did it in a few weeks time he says. This protocol is no means my own, I took a template of Milos' and tweaked it to my liking. I also didn't see lantus on the plan he wrote so I added that in as opposed to more shots of humalog. 

After reading quite a bit online, I came to realize that lantus is great for users who are already lean but also have fast metabolisms. Last time I was a bit on the chunkier side so my results were not as drastic. I should also add that having muscles full of glycogen has really helped my strength and endurance during workouts. That is definitely my favourite part of this all as it does make training that much enjoyable if you can keep going and your body just doesn't want to stop

----------


## kelkel

> Genius. I tried everything except that lol. 
> 
> I actually came across a sweet deal on a commercial unit on craigslist. Same brand as my functional trainer so I know its a quality unit. Going to go check it out tomorrow but I'm definitely not as desperate for one now after your recommendation. Appreciate it brother!


Back day yesterday so here it is:

----------


## Windex

Have you tried DHB? My rep carries Pareto now and saw. It's actually quite affordable. I think I'd like to try that at 350-500mg/week.

----------


## Livinlean

No sir I have not. It's been on my wish list but it seems like my local source no longer has that or monsterplex. 

I've been on injectable dbol for a week now and it seems to be zapping my hunger even tho I was hoping the injectable version would not... Even at 25mg. Just ordered myself some super drol alongside some more GH. I plan on adding another 5iu of generics to my already 2.5iu of pharm grade. Considering I was and am close to hiring a coach, I may as well try out the things I've seen on some of their plans lol.


AM weight: 221.4lb

Still hovering around 222 and man is it hard getting 6k calories in. I will throw in a cheat here and there to bump it up but I'm trying not to resort to that as I do want to focus on digestion as well. I have been able to keep my waist tight which I did not think would be possible with this volume of food. 300g of rice with 7oz meat catches up to you...

----------


## Windex

Have you tried Sushi rice ? I can eat a lot more sushi rice compared to normal white/jasmin/basmati rice.

It's the Lundberg brand - only problem is $8/bag here in Ontario.

Are you doing any dairy right now ?

----------


## Livinlean

I wasn't the biggest fan of the Lundberg brand. I cooked it the same way I cook regular sushi rice but I think that may have not been the best way to do so as it did not turn out as great as bodybuilders on youtube make it out to be. 

Today I was able to get the 300g down easier. I prefer white basmati rice but sometimes will use a sushi rice I buy from T&T. 

Can not do dairy due to lactose intolerance. Last time I added ice cream to hit 7k calories but I am avoiding anything that may cause indigestion. I'm resorting to pure fruit juices for extra carbs and will soon start ramping up my honey intake if necessary. I probably sound so picky but it sucks having all these intolerances and digestive issues. My specialist diagnosed me with this disease that says I'm allergic to protein... Another specialist says I should avoid chicken & rice as I have intolerances to both according to the test I got done. Of course, we know in Canada our allergy tests aren't the most reliable so I've just been doing my thing and listening to my body and have noticed as long as I avoid processed foods (possibly vegetable oil?) and dairy (lactose), I seem to be fine for the most part.

----------


## Windex

I cut out vegetable oils forever ago and it was huge - cooking most with grass fed butter or coconut oil. I rarely eat dairy as well.

I'm going to give DHB a try and see what's what

----------


## Livinlean

Monday May 11 221.4
Tuesday 222.4
Wednesday 223.2
Thursday 225.6

My goal of 225 lean has been reached. 15.2 lbs in 18 days. Still maintaining abs and good control of my stomach area. 

Today was my last shot of lantus as well as I just ran out. Now I will be working on maintaining this weight with my 6K calorie diet. I've only been on tren A for a week and half or so and I know that will lean me out and have an aesthetic effect. At this weight I do seem to huff and puff so I need to get my body used to this new weight before I try another bulk. Don't get me wrong, I still expect to grow with my current cycle (750 test, 900 EQ, 300mg Tren A, 50mcg T3) but I will not be pushing lantus and GH for the time being. I still intend on using humalog pre and post workout but I will back off if I feel my body is taking a turn AKA losing insulin sensitivity. 

Yesterday's chest workout was insane. I was able to bench 315 for 9 reps. I should be back to my lifts of 315 x 12 and 365 x 5 in no time. I do not intend on trying 365 until I can hit 315 for 12-14 reps... Gotta be safe. Don't want to risk things even tho it's been almost 6 months since my partial tear of my rotator.

----------


## Livinlean

Am weight: 227.4lb 

Yesterday was my last day on lantus so it will be interesting to see what happens to my weight. I am still on injectable dbol at 25mg pre workout for a few more days so I don't expect too much of a weight drop until at least dropping the dbol. Calories have been bumped slightly to 6200 due to feeling hungry after meal 1 so I just added a bit more carbs to that meal. 

After reading over the first page of this log, I now realize I am very close in strength and weight to my all time PRs. I am only 2lbs away from my heaviest weigh in. For strength logs, I am playing it safe and going with higher reps for now but once my body gets used to this weights (don't want to risk ligaments & tendons) I will start pushing things. Once I start pushing things proper workout logs will come into the mix and will be posted in here... For now I am only logging a single exercise per workout to help ensure progressive overload but not cause any unneeded pressure to lift more and more...

----------


## Windex

> Monday May 11 221.4
> Tuesday 222.4
> Wednesday 223.2
> Thursday 225.6
> 
> My goal of 225 lean has been reached. 15.2 lbs in 18 days. Still maintaining abs and good control of my stomach area. 
> 
> Today was my last shot of lantus as well as I just ran out. Now I will be working on maintaining this weight with my 6K calorie diet. I've only been on tren A for a week and half or so and I know that will lean me out and have an aesthetic effect. At this weight I do seem to huff and puff so I need to get my body used to this new weight before I try another bulk. Don't get me wrong, I still expect to grow with my current cycle (750 test, 900 EQ, 300mg Tren A, 50mcg T3) but I will not be pushing lantus and GH for the time being. I still intend on using humalog pre and post workout but I will back off if I feel my body is taking a turn AKA losing insulin sensitivity. 
> 
> Yesterday's chest workout was insane. I was able to bench 315 for 9 reps. I should be back to my lifts of 315 x 12 and 365 x 5 in no time. I do not intend on trying 365 until I can hit 315 for 12-14 reps... Gotta be safe. Don't want to risk things even tho it's been almost 6 months since my partial tear of my rotator.


Slow and steady - smart!

Do you ever do stutter reps or train with a partner ?

----------


## Livinlean

> Slow and steady - smart!
> 
> Do you ever do stutter reps or train with a partner ?


I am slowly going to start training with more volume now. My strength has come back and I believe I can push further but in an attempt to avoid injury I will add more volume. Plus, I haven't done volume on heavy sets in quite some time. 

Never heard of stutter reps before until I just googled them. Have you had any luck with them? My training methods are for the most part adopted from mountain and DC style training.

----------


## Livinlean

Friday 227.4
Saturday 226.2
Sunday 224.2

Since dropping the lantus my hunger has been down quite a bit. I like forcing food but only to an extent so I am now working on finding a new caloric threshold to hit. I aimed for 5600 today but had issues getting it down. Looks like I will be getting in about 5300 which is a 900 calorie drop. Normally I don't snack but I am hoping to add a chocolate bar before bed which would put me at 5500 cals.

Got a little fluffy so the calorie drop will help in that regard. Just a few days off of lantus and my muscles are much much harder. I will be adding more volume to my workouts in an attempt to burn more calories. Diet will be closely monitored daily and I will add calories if I am hungry but I doubt it will be necessary until lantus is added back in. 

I am well on my way to my goal. If i do a contest prep this fall, it would be about 27 weeks from now. So 16 weeks for prep, gives me 11 weeks. I would like to hit another 2-3 week bulk phase in there before taking 4-5 weeks off.

May 15 - June 6 (3 weeks) : No Lantus. Humalog pre and post. Not pushing food while maintaining 220lbs. Push food if weight drops below 220. 
June 6 - June 27 (3 weeks) : Add lantus. Humalog pre and post increasing if needed. Push food while doing fasted cardio.
June 27 - Aug 1 (5 weeks) : 250mg test dose. Humalog pre workout to keep workout intensity up. Fasted cardio. 

This is a very tentative plan and can change at any time. I'm essentially just posting it here almost like its a note pad for me to come back to. The 5 week "off" period will be test only, I will keep insulin (humalog) in the mix to help maintain muscle but also to keep workouts where they need to be. The point of this period is just to give my body some sort of break from the high anabolics before starting a prep.

----------


## Windex

> I am slowly going to start training with more volume now. My strength has come back and I believe I can push further but in an attempt to avoid injury I will add more volume. Plus, I haven't done volume on heavy sets in quite some time. 
> 
> Never heard of stutter reps before until I just googled them. Have you had any luck with them? My training methods are for the most part adopted from mountain and DC style training.


I've been doing it along with along of shocking principle techniques with my coach during quarantine and it's been incredible. Definitely something I wouldn't do part of a regular routine though. Maybe once every 2-3 months.

Got a bit of an experiment running - curious how much water weight and fluff I am holding. Pulled MK first, then creatine for maybe first or second time since training. Next I pulled all artificial sweeteners based off an interview I saw with Brandon Curry. I had maybe 10-11 lbs of water weight.

Next will do no carbs for 48 hours before next weigh in / measurements.

Also went down a documentary rabbit hole between Amazon Prime Video and Netflix. Considering redoing my whole vitamin and supplement routine

----------


## Livinlean

> I've been doing it along with along of shocking principle techniques with my coach during quarantine and it's been incredible. Definitely something I wouldn't do part of a regular routine though. Maybe once every 2-3 months.
> 
> Got a bit of an experiment running - curious how much water weight and fluff I am holding. Pulled MK first, then creatine for maybe first or second time since training. Next I pulled all artificial sweeteners based off an interview I saw with Brandon Curry. I had maybe 10-11 lbs of water weight.
> 
> Next will do no carbs for 48 hours before next weigh in / measurements.
> 
> Also went down a documentary rabbit hole between Amazon Prime Video and Netflix. Considering redoing my whole vitamin and supplement routine


Mind sharing what you learnt about vitamins and supplements? Hopefully its not too much to type or if you could let me know of the documentary that would be awesome. 

MK makes me hold a lot of water. I get crazy strength as well but I think its mainly from the extra water weight... I cut artificial sweeteners once I realized the impact they were having on my digestion and haven't looked back since. Im referring to constantly adding something to my water, I don't shy away from a diet soda here and there

----------


## Livinlean

Monday May 18 223.8
Tuesday 223.4
Wednesday 222.6
Thursday 221.4

Been having issues with digestion lately so I've had to reduce my calories quite a bit in an attempt to get the hunger going again. I feel hungrier today than I did yesterday and the day before but today I will aim for 4200 calories hoping that tomorrow I am ready to take down 5k minimum. The goal is to hold 220lb and I will likely be hovering right around there tomorrow. 

Attaching an updated back shot. Lats are getting wider which is my primary focus in regards to my back. I need to start focus on trap height as well..

----------


## Windex

> Mind sharing what you learnt about vitamins and supplements? Hopefully its not too much to type or if you could let me know of the documentary that would be awesome. 
> 
> MK makes me hold a lot of water. I get crazy strength as well but I think its mainly from the extra water weight... I cut artificial sweeteners once I realized the impact they were having on my digestion and haven't looked back since. Im referring to constantly adding something to my water, I don't shy away from a diet soda here and there


I went through Netflix and Amazon Video and watched every documentary related to food. Probably not the smartest combination with THC.

A good example used was fish oil. We take it to raise omega 3s. What really matters is the ratio of 3
to 6. So rather than supplementing with fish oil instead we can bring down the omega 6's and the ratio corrects itself. Better quality foods and choices of foods accomplishes that. 


So if you are at 1 : 16, it's more healthy to bring it down to 1 : 4 instead of going to 4:16.

My though process on removing supplements was that my HRT is currently 750mg of gear across anabolics + GH +GW. I suspect the creatine, glutamine, bcaa, and gatorade might be helping me 1-2% at best for recovery / performance. I don't think $500-600/year for 1% is worth it at my level.

----------


## Livinlean

> I went through Netflix and Amazon Video and watched every documentary related to food. Probably not the smartest combination with THC.
> 
> A good example used was fish oil. We take it to raise omega 3s. What really matters is the ratio of 3
> to 6. So rather than supplementing with fish oil instead we can bring down the omega 6's and the ratio corrects itself. Better quality foods and choices of foods accomplishes that. 
> 
> 
> So if you are at 1 : 16, it's more healthy to bring it down to 1 : 4 instead of going to 4:16.
> 
> My though process on removing supplements was that my HRT is currently 750mg of gear across anabolics + GH +GW. I suspect the creatine, glutamine, bcaa, and gatorade might be helping me 1-2% at best for recovery / performance. I don't think $500-600/year for 1% is worth it at my level.


I agree with that line of thinking. I already look at items lower in omega 6 and higher in omega 3. Grass fed beef, pasture raised eggs etc. I still add omega 3 on top after that to help with the ratio. I was always against omega 3-6-9 supplements for this reason.

I also agree with the part of throwing out gatorade etc. I don't know how I feel about creatine, I guess if you supplement with salt then you have no issue anyways as Stan Efferdin has his guys use salt in place of creatine and has no issues but for myself those supplements are worth while simply due to insulin use. If no insulin, I would likely not be able to justify the cost. Its also more eye opening in a sense when you look at the yearly cost as opposed to monthly/weekly. Its easy to shrug off $2 per day until you realize thats $700 per year.

----------


## Windex

> I agree with that line of thinking. I already look at items lower in omega 6 and higher in omega 3. Grass fed beef, pasture raised eggs etc. I still add omega 3 on top after that to help with the ratio. I was always against omega 3-6-9 supplements for this reason.
> 
> I also agree with the part of throwing out gatorade etc. I don't know how I feel about creatine, I guess if you supplement with salt then you have no issue anyways as Stan Efferdin has his guys use salt in place of creatine and has no issues but for myself those supplements are worth while simply due to insulin use. If no insulin, I would likely not be able to justify the cost. Its also more eye opening in a sense when you look at the yearly cost as opposed to monthly/weekly. Its easy to shrug off $2 per day until you realize thats $700 per year.


Yep I went the same way with food. Been just over 1 week no supplements and haven't seen a performance change. Going to keep monitoring though and set a reminder in 3 and 6 months to review.

My supplement stack is very simple now

- Methylated B Complex
- Activated Multivitamin
- Vitamin D3
- Bone and Mineral Complex (1/4th serving)
- Glucosamine (Has Chondroitin Sulfate and MSM, 1/4th serving)

Only D3 + 4 pills.

At my worst I remember buying 3x 7-day pill containers because I had to split all the pills into 3 portions for each day.

I tweaked my diet - I pulled carbs from pasta, oats, rice etc to add more fruit and veggies. At 8-10 servings of fruit plus another 8-10 servings of veggies each day (both assorted) I got micro nutrition covered I think.

----------


## Windex

Finally decided on my blast. 18 weeks

Test 40mg/day
DHB - 60mg/day
Mast 80mg/day
Primo 150mg/day
Cardarine 40mg/day

After that going to pull back on HRT further and consider dropping my GH if recovery is 110% and I'm able to get proper testing done post pandemic. If I can remove GH I should be able to retire May 2021 which is very exciting.

Considering the following for HRT:

150mg Test
90mg Deca 
180 or 225mg Primo
150mg EQ
900IU HCG 
10mg Anavar /day

Still will not be using MK677, considering removing Cardarine or going down to 5-10mg/day. Cutting Var in half as well and again maybe no more GH.

----------


## Livinlean

> Yep I went the same way with food. Been just over 1 week no supplements and haven't seen a performance change. Going to keep monitoring though and set a reminder in 3 and 6 months to review.
> 
> My supplement stack is very simple now
> 
> - Methylated B Complex
> - Activated Multivitamin
> - Vitamin D3
> - Bone and Mineral Complex (1/4th serving)
> - Glucosamine (Has Chondroitin Sulfate and MSM, 1/4th serving)
> ...


I feel you on the excessive pill part. On contest prep I take so many its nuts. Off season its just D3 + multi vitamin for vitamins. I do also take citrus bergamot for help with lipids and omega 3 for the same reason. Just threw in astragalus not too long ago to help with blood pressure but the EQ keeps raising my BP no matter what I do... May need to drop it pretty soon here. 

I'm huge on fruits. I can easily make room for them with my high carb diet anyways. As for veggies, I'll be honest and say that I slack quite a bit. It's easier on prep but off season it's so difficult when you get full off broccoli and still have meat and rice to consume lol 

Which brand multi vitamin are you taking? I need a good one, just using one I found at an organic grocer store locally.

----------


## Windex

> I feel you on the excessive pill part. On contest prep I take so many its nuts. Off season its just D3 + multi vitamin for vitamins. I do also take citrus bergamot for help with lipids and omega 3 for the same reason. Just threw in astragalus not too long ago to help with blood pressure but the EQ keeps raising my BP no matter what I do... May need to drop it pretty soon here. 
> 
> I'm huge on fruits. I can easily make room for them with my high carb diet anyways. As for veggies, I'll be honest and say that I slack quite a bit. It's easier on prep but off season it's so difficult when you get full off broccoli and still have meat and rice to consume lol 
> 
> Which brand multi vitamin are you taking? I need a good one, just using one I found at an organic grocer store locally.


Whole Earth and Sea line from Natural Factors.

----------


## Windex

Check Inbox

----------


## Livinlean

> Whole Earth and Sea line from Natural Factors.


Funny enough, thats the exact one the clerk at the local organic grocer recommended. I told her I'd wait to hear from you before buying it but now I'll definitely be giving it a shot.

----------


## Windex

> Funny enough, thats the exact one the clerk at the local organic grocer recommended. I told her I'd wait to hear from you before buying it but now I'll definitely be giving it a shot.


Only good things to say about them. I was skeptical at first with vitamins in general cause who knows what the label says. They do 3rd party testing via Issura. Bought a bottle, contacted Natural Factors with batch number -they got in contact with Issurs for me who gave the analysis report to me. 

Heavy metal toxicity was way below the maximum threshold (talking 0.001PPM) and dose potency was between 98-102% of the labels claims

----------


## Livinlean

So I ended up switching things up as I was on the same compounds for quite some time. I haven't decided where I will dose my anabolics but they will consist of NPP and test. I start my bulk this coming Monday, will blast for 3-5 weeks, all depends on how I feel and then go straight into a cruise before a potential fall prep starts. I already started NPP at the end of last week to let it build up but I will significantly increase the dose as of Monday. 

Rough cycle idea as of Monday June 8. 
Test 1200, maybe 1600?
NPP 600-750mg 
HGH 3.5iu 
Lantus 50iu 
Humalog 10iu. I still start this at breakfast, pre and post. Eventually I will add it to every meal. I may even start it at every meal but with 5iu. 

I am hovering between 217-220 right now so I was able to hold the weight that I wanted to. Now, I NEED to pass 230. On two separate blasts I hit 229, but not quite that 230. I will be aiming for 240 so wish me luck. No plan for orals as it does seem to zap my hunger. Maybe something towards the tail end for 10 days or so. 

I will post my actual cycle and diet once I have it set in stone. Right now I am just listening to my body and trying to ensure proper digestion. It gets a bit difficult when pushing 5k+ calories and will be even harder once I start pushing 6k again. 

Current back shots taken 2 days ago. Staying relatively lean with zero cardio right now.

----------


## Livinlean

Woke up at 219.4lbs today. 

I had been dealing with a stomach virus for the past couple days but am starting to feel better today. I take Wednesdays off from training so the only change to my diet today will be the exclusion of my intra workout drink and of course the pre and post workout insulin . The only real change I made to my diet was adding juices. I was able to add just over 100g carbs by doing this. Much easier on the digestive system than increasing the rice intake.

Now this will be my third time running lantus. Based on my last two experiences, I believe the majority of weight gain is water and is lost after a week of being off lantus. I will run lantus for 3 weeks followed by a week of dropping the lantus to see any changes if theres any noticeable changes in tissue. Personally I seem to like the method of running humalog with meals but this time we are combining that method with lantus in the AM with my HGH. None of this is new and I'm not inventing anything by any means but rather experimenting with ideas that others have used to see what fits my body best. 

T3 - 50mcg 
HGH - 3.5iu
Lantus - 50iu
T400 - 800mg 
Sustanon - 500mg 
NPP - 600mg 
Humalog - 10iu with 4 meals + 10iu pre on training days 

Diet: 
Meal 1: 9am
90g cream of rice 
1 large egg 
1 cup egg whites 
1 scoop hydrolysate 
40g honey 
1 cup berries 
1 cup orange juice with pulp 
956 cals, 160 carb, 6 fat, 61 protein

Meal 2: Noon
1 scoops protein 
1 cup oats 
1 tbsp PB 
20g honey 
635 cals, 82 carb, 15 fat, 43 protein 

Meal 3: 130pm
6oz chicken
250g white rice
1/2 avocado 
Mushrooms, spinach & broccoli 
1/2 cup organic cranberry juice 
780 cals, 101 carb, 19 fat, 52 protein 

Meal 4: 4pm
7oz chicken thighs
250g white rice
1 tbsp coconut oil 
1 cup watermelon juice
862 cals, 104 carb, 28 fat, 47 protein 


Intra workout shake:
1 cup pure pomegranate juice 
1 scoops carb powder (cluster bomb)
30g maltodextrin 
30g dextrose 
5g Leucine, 5g creatine, 10g glutamine
470 cals, 118 carb, 0 fat, 1 protein 


Meal 5: 730pm
1 scoop isolate protein 
1 cup oats 
20g honey 
2 cups krave cereal with almond milk 
860 cals, 142 carb, 16 fat, 44 protein 

Meal 6: 930pm 
7oz chicken thighs
250g white rice
1 tbsp coconut oil 
2 oranges 
803 cals, 95 carb, 27 fat, 47 protein 

5448 cals, 818 carb, 112 fat, 297 protein, 50 fibre

----------

